# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  إلى اي مدى تمتلك قدرة على الاقناع ؟! شاركونا ~

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

مساءكم /صباحكم خير وطاعة للرحمن.. 

كيفكم ؟؟ إن شاء الله طيبين ياارب ؟؟ 

اليوم خطرت ببالي فكرة يمكن تنشط القسم بشكل أو بآخر.... اقصد تنشطنا كأعضاء...ومبدعين في  
الكلم  


الفكرة هي إني في كل مره راح اطرح موضوع للنقاش.. 


وراح يكون مُندرج تحت نفس هذا العنوان ...>>اقصد مو مفصول كل موضوع لوحده... 



وكل من يحب يشارك فيه يتفضل ... ويحاول يقنع الاعضاء بأسلوبه.. 

كل عضو منا له أسلوب خاص.. 


وكل انسان ينظر للمشكلة المطروحه بنظرته الخاصة .. 

فلننظر اي نظرة لجوانب الموضوع يكون أقرب للمنطقية ... دون انحياز ... 


وأقرب لاقناع الاعضاء ...واقناع النفس قبل كل شيئ.. 

وبعد خمسة أيام تقريباً أو اسبوع بحسب التفاعل ... 

راح نحط تصويت ... والاعضاء تصوت لأكثر عضو أسلوبه مقنع ...

وأقرب للواقعية ... 






إذا وجدت تفاعل راح ابدأ أول موضوع نتناقش فيه ... 


اتمنى أن يكون موضوعي مطرقة على منضدة أوراقكم والأقلام .... 
فتزعزعها بفكركم الراااقي... 






امممم من تكون نتيجة التصويت في صالحه .. 
يبدأ هو في طرح موضوع جديد في نفس الصفحة  

ونبني النقاش على أساسها.. 

اتمنى تكون الصورة وضحت بالنسبة لكم.. 


لن ابدأ........ إلا أن وجدت تفاعل... 


تقبلوا مودتي ودعائي .. 

بقلم أختكم ..دمعة على السطور..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أشد على يديك 

فالتوفيق بإذن الله حليفك

موضوع مميز وفكرة متميزة

----------


## سيناريو

فكره راااائعه جداً وأنا من مؤيديها،،،
لأنها تقوي فن الإقناع لدينا لإقناع الطرف الآخر بوجهة النظر الصحيحه التي قد تغيب عن الأذهان أحياناً... 
الإقناع فن قد تتداخل فيه عدة أمور :
تجارب الآخرين 
والديموقراطيه
والشرع 
والنظر للأمور بإيجابيه و....أمور عده 
دمعه على السطور أفكاركِ راااائعه ..
بارك الله فيكِ غاليتي
دمتي بسعادهــ

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


الله يعطيك العافية 


وفكرة حلوووووة 


وان شاء الله نشوف الاعضاء وافكارهم 


احس ان الاعضاء والكثير منه يخاف يناقش ليشش ؟؟؟


نتمنى ان نشوف هالموضوع من ضمن موضوعاتك ^_^




وتسلمين لنا دموعه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أشد على يديك 
> 
> فالتوفيق بإذن الله حليفك
> 
> موضوع مميز وفكرة متميزة



 
غاليتي نوارة ،،،

أهلاً بنوركِ الوضّاء...


حضوركِ شرفُ لي ،، وحرفكِ كالزهرٌ الأبيض ..يحمل الصفاء ...

سعيدة جداً ،، لتأييدك ومؤازرتك لفكرتي عزيزتي   :)


لكِ أجزل الشكر ،، وأوفر الدعاء..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> فكره راااائعه جداً وأنا من مؤيديها،،،
> 
> لأنها تقوي فن الإقناع لدينا لإقناع الطرف الآخر بوجهة النظر الصحيحه التي قد تغيب عن الأذهان أحياناً... 
> الإقناع فن قد تتداخل فيه عدة أمور :
> تجارب الآخرين 
> والديموقراطيه
> والشرع 
> والنظر للأمور بإيجابيه و....أمور عده 
> دمعه على السطور أفكاركِ راااائعه ..
> ...



فعلاً الاقناع فن لايقتنيه الجميع ،،،

غاليتي سيناريو  

يافراشتنا الغالية ،،،،أشتاقكِ كثيراً...

حضوركِ نيّر...وحرفكِ كالشمس في طلوعها،،،

سعيدة كثيراً... لتشجيعكِ لما قدمت ...

بصمتكِ خُلدت في القلب قبل الورق..

شكراً من الأعماق أبثه لكِ ..

ودعاءً طاهراً لقلبكِ ..

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ...بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.




هلآآ 

فكره مره روعه دموع قمر خآآصه إنهآآ منك =) ..

تسلم لنآ هآلأفكآآآر القميله عسل :) ,,

وإن شآء الله آكون من المتوآآجدين :/

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه

مآآنحرم جديدك

وصح إن شآآء الله تنشًط القسم :)

تحيآآتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> 
> وفكرة حلوووووة 
> 
> 
> ...



 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

غاليتي نور الهدى...


دائماً لحروفكِ وقع خاص على قلب دمعة ،،،

ابتهج قلبي لهذا الحضور العطر...

واستضاءت صفحتي لهذا المقدم الغالي...


(أشاطركِ الرأي...فالكثير يخشى من النقاش لما لااعلم ؟!)

اتمنى أن نقدم شيئ يعطيهم الدافع للنقاش...

وأن يكون هذا الموضوع وقفة لنا هنا...



اسأل الله أن يزيد قلباً نوراً بحب من هم النور..

كل شكري والامتنان .... ابعثه لشخصكِ..

وأصدق الدعاء يحتويكِ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> 
> هلآآ  
> فكره مره روعه دموع قمر خآآصه إنهآآ منك =) .. 
> تسلم لنآ هآلأفكآآآر القميله عسل :) ,, 
> وإن شآء الله آكون من المتوآآجدين :/ 
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا بكروووزة القميلة   :)

تسلمي لي يالغالية على هالحضووور خفيف الظل كشخصك...  


ابتهج القلب لهذا التشجيع ...وهذا التواجد النيّر..

اتمنى أن يكون مانقدم مصدر لزيادة النشاط هنا ...



اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..

باقة من شكري والامتنان أهديها لكِ عزيزتي..

وأجزل الدعاء أمده لكِ مدا..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

بعد هذا التشجيع منكم احبتي 
سأبدأ أول طرح للنقاش.. 



نبدأ بسم الله .. 
وبالصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وآله الطيبين الطاهرين .. 

موضوع النقاش يحمل عنوان  
حياة تُبنى على الشكوك ......مامصيرها ؟!!! 

كل علاقة زوجية لابد من أن ترتكز على دعائم من الثقة والأمن والألفة بين الطرفين .. 


ماذا لو حدث وانتُزِعت هذه الثقة من قلب أحدهما ؟ 
أين يضيع الأمان ؟؟!!  
أين السبيل لراحة البال.. 

الشك مرض إن لم يُبنى على أُسس صحيحة ... 
يسلب ممن اتصف به الراحة ... ويُؤثر على حالته النفسية حتى يؤثر على حياته الأسرية وربما الاجتماعية  
تُنهك القوى .. ويفقتر الشخص للثقة بمن يعاشره .. 



فلننظر للطرفين المرأة أو الرجل.... 
المرأة بطبيعتها تحمل من الغيرة الكثير في قلبها.. 

تخشى من أن يضيع زوجها من بين يديها...  

هناك من تحسن التصرف في الحفاظ عليه ........وهناك العكس... 

تبدأ معالم الشك تُزرع في قلبها  
تُفتش خلف خفاياه وأسراره الخاصة ... 

وإن كان رجل مُستقيم... 


نفس الحال قد يُراود الرجل ...  

الحديث هنا يطول ...سأترك المجال لكم احبتي.. 
!) هل يحق للزوج أو الزوجة البحث خلف أسرار الآخر دون علمه (سواء الهاتف النقال _ جهازه الشخصي...........) من باب إرضاء الشكوك ؟؟ 
!) هل الزينة لكلا الطرفين ..دافع للشك ؟؟ 
(اقصد هل ممكن أن تكون زينة الرجل أثناء خروجه وتطيبه ..وزينة المرأة دافع للشك) 


!) ماهو التصرف الأمثل (الرجل - المرأة ) أمام شكوك الطرف الآخر ... 



!) لو تحولت الشكوك إلى حقيقة بمسألة خيانة (والعياذ بالله أو ماشابه) بالنسبة لاي الطرفين فما هي ردة الفعل  
الصحيحة والعقلانية للطرف الآخر ؟ 



!) الأولاد مامصيرهم في خضم هذا العراك وهل الطلاق هو الحل .!!!.. 
اتمنى أن تكون الصورة قد وضحت في كل جوانب الموضوع .. 

الموضوع يستقبل اي اضافة من أقلامكم (اقصد إن شئتم التطرق إلى غير الاسألة ) 


شاركونا... 
تذكروا دون التحيّز لأحد الطرفين (الرجل _المرأة)... 
فلنكن أقرب للمنطقية .. 
ولنتخذ أسلوب الاقناع ...

اتمنى أن أكون وفقت في الاختيار للموضوع مبدأياً 


موفقين جميعاً 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل.. 
بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب جميعـآ ..~!!*
*السسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..~!*
*يسـلموو دمووعهـ على الطرح النآيس والفكره الحلووهـ ..* 
*ويسسرني أنني من أوآئل الوآصلين لموضوع النقآش ..*

*بدآية ..!~*
*حلوو إن كل زوجين يخآفوآ على بعض ويدآروآ نفسسهم ... بمرآقبه تصرفآت كل وآحد منهم الآخر* 
*وتوجيهه للمسآر الصحيح .. !*
*لأنهم بمثآبه روح وحده ..~!*
*أممم بالنسبه لي الشك مرض نفسي قآتل ..~!*
*ومن وجهة نظري مآ يشك إلآ إللي مسسوي شي..!*
*فإذآ كآنت الزوجه أو الزوج تبحث بين خفآيآ الآخر دون علمه بين فتره وأخرى فالموضوع* 
*نسبيآ عآدي ..~!*
*بس المصيبه إذآ تكرر البحث وأصبح بشكل يومي ..!*
*يصير أبد مو حلوو ..!!~*
*--*
*تززيين الزوج والله جدآ عـآدي ... ليش هالتفكير الأنآني والتحيز مآتبيه يتزين إلآ لهآ* 
*بسس المرأه مو عدله تتزين لغير زوجهآ إلآ بالطلعآت المغلقه يعني زوآج بيت أهلهآ زي كذآ يعني ..~!!*
*التصرف الأمثل  لموآجهة الشكوك بالنسبه لي مآآدري .!!*
*يمكن لو لآ سسمح الله أوآجه مثل هالشك بحسس أنه في غلط بحيآته وجآلسس يعكسه علي ..!*
*بس بحآول بقدر الأمكآن مآ ازيد الطين بله و أحسسه بمدى سخآفة فكره الشك و أن الثقه شي*
*حلوو ..~!*
*... شي متعب الخيآنه ... وأبسط حل الأنفصآل دون شوشرره ..!*
*مصير الأولآد قدر وكتبه ربي ..~!*
*مثلهم مثل أي أم وأبو ينفصلون ..~!*
*يمكن الأنفصآل بهدوء يكسر مشآعر الخآين فيتوب ويصلح معآملة أولآده ..~!*
*ومو كل مطلقين يتشتت الأولآد معهم .. أحيآنآ الطلآق يكون بمثل النعمه لهم ..*
*خصوصآ إذآ كآنو عآيشين حيآه كلهآ شك وخيآنه بين وآلديهم ...* 

*أممم أطنبت شكلي ..~!*
*لكن الطرح مميز ...* 
*ويحتآج للمنآقشه ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~!!*
*لآعدم ..* 
*سي يوو ..~!!*
*كبريآء ..~!!*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 

وفقتي عزيزتي في اختيار الموضوع

كنت اتمنى اشوف تفاعل اكثر في الموضوع 

الشك بين الازواج في رايي المتواضع له 3 صور

الأول 

ان يكون الشاك مريض نفسي وكل شكوكه بدون سبب او دافع للشك 
هالنوعية اما ان نصبر عليها وندعي له بالشفاء ونسعى لعلاجه والا فالطلاق هو الحل الاخر 

الثاني

ان يكون الشاك يمارس اخطاء وسلوكيات شادة فيظن ان شريكه في الحياة الزوجية على نفس شاكلته

الثالث

ان يقوم احدهم بممارسة افعال تثير شكوك الطرف الثاني في العلاقة 


!) هل يحق للزوج أو الزوجة البحث خلف أسرار الآخر دون علمه (سواء الهاتف النقال _ جهازه الشخصي...........) من باب إرضاء الشكوك ؟؟
التجسس والبحث في اغراض الشخص دون علمه  لا يجوز من باب لا تجسسو 

لكن ادا كان الشخص المقابل يأتي بسلوكيات تثير الشكوك  مثلا عندما يرن الجوال تراه اما ان يرفض المكالمة دون سبب
او يبتعد ليتحدث او انه يتحدث بهمس لايكاد من يكون بجانبه ان يستمع له
او يضع رمزا سريا على جواله 
هنا ربما بدريعة الحفاظ على بناء الاسرة 
في رايي ان نراقب تصرفاته 


!) هل الزينة لكلا الطرفين ..دافع للشك ؟؟

(اقصد هل ممكن أن تكون زينة الرجل أثناء خروجه وتطيبه ..وزينة المرأة دافع للشك)
الزينة مطلوبة للطرفين
الرجل لابد ان يعتني بهندامه في البيت وعند الخروج
كدلك المرأة واجب عليها ان تعتني بنفسها لزوجها
وخارج البيت ان تتزين بالحد المقبول لان في زينتها زيادة لثقتها بنفسها
لا اقصد هنا وهي متوجهه للسوق مثلا
لكن بعض الازواج يرفض زينة زوجته حتى في بيت اهلها 
وعند لقاء صديقاتها




!) ماهو التصرف الأمثل (الرجل - المرأة ) أمام شكوك الطرف الآخر ...
بالاول على كل شخص ان يراقب تصرفاته فإدا كان هناك مايدعو الطرف الاخر للشك 

يجب الابتعاد عنها
والحل الامثل برايي هو الحوار ثم الحوار ثم الحوار





!) لو تحولت الشكوك إلى حقيقة بمسألة خيانة (والعياذ بالله أو ماشابه) بالنسبة لاي الطرفين فما هي ردة الفعل 

الصحيحة والعقلانية للطرف الآخر ؟
امممم
هنا تختلف ان كانت الخيانة صادرة من رجل او امراة 
الرجل لايمكن بأي حال من الاحوال ان يتقبل خيانة المرأة 
حتى لوغض الطرف عن الخيانة وسامح 
الا ان هاجس الخيانة سيبقى في مخيلته دوما
وستتحول حياتهم الى عكرة دون صفاء

اما ادا كانت الخيانة من الرجل 
فكون المرأة اكثر صبرا 
واكثر تسامحا
غالبا ستتغاضى عن الخيانة
وحفاظا على عائلتها ستبلع المر والعلقم 





!) الأولاد مامصيرهم في خضم هذا العراك وهل الطلاق هو الحل .!!!..
ادا زاد الموضوع عن حده وتحول البيت الى بركان متفجر من المشاحنات 
فلمصحة الاولاد الطلاق هو الحل الانسب

----------


## عشقي القران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مبدئيا لا يحق لأي طرف من البحث في حاجيات الاخر من دون أذنه, 

ولكن احيانا يضطر احد الطرفين لمراقبة الاخر اذا صدر منه 

ما يثير الشك. 
أنا انثى وسأتكلم عن كوني كذلك وعن رأيي كأنثى. 

اولا: لا اعتقد ان هناك زوجه تبحث خلف زوجها من لاشيء 
الا ان تكون مريضه بمرض الشك. 
ثانيا:يعمل الزوج احيانا على اثارة شكوك الزوجه سوآء كان يخفي سرا او لا. 
مثل انهائه المكالمات الهاتفيه بمجرد دخولها عليه,او اغلاق جهازه الخاص او الصفحة التي يتصفحها بمجرد حضورها,وغيرها من الاساليب الاستفزازيه 
الخ الخ ....... 


وأكبر ما يثير الشك لدى المرأة تجاه زوجها هو تغير معاملته لها فجأة مما يجعلها  
تدير في رأسها مليون سؤال وسؤال مالذي قلبه علي هكذا؟ 

هذا غير نسيانه لبعض الاشياء المهمة التي تعودت منه المبادرة اليها لتذكيرها 

بها كعيد ميلادها او ذكرى زواجهم او موعد لديها بالمستشفى,الخ.. 

لكني دائما مع المواجهة الصريحه والحوار الهادىء,بدلا من الجري ورآء الظنون  

والشكوك لانه ربما تكبر المشكلة وتتطور من لا شيء ,ونكون بمشكلة ونقع 

بأسوأ منها. 

اما بالنسبة للزينه من الطرفين لن تكون مثيرة للشك الا اذا كانت مفاجئه. 
مثلا :اذا كان الزوج من النوع الذي لا يهتم بشكله ,وفجأة يتغير حاله  
وهندامه مما يثير شك الزوجة. 
اما اذا قلنا الزوجة فأننا نتحدث عن امراة والمرأة تهتم بزينتها على مر العصور,  
والزينةتصنع من اجلها لا من اجل الرجل وعلى قول الامهات  
زينة الرجل جيبه. 
فشيء طبيعي ان تهتم الزوجة بجمالها وشكلها خاصة من اجل زوجها لتكون  
اجمل امراة في عينيه وهي تعلم جيدا انه لن يراها احد غيره ,بعكس الرجل. 
ولكن بشرط عدم المبالغة في زينتها. 
ايضا هناك تصرفات غير لائقة من الزوج تثير شك المراة,فعندما يذهب الى زيارة  
اهلها يكون عادي مو كاشخ مرررره,لكن اذا ذهب الى المراكز والاسواق 

يكشخ على الآخررر والعطر نشممه من آخر السوق هههه. 
رأيي الاعتدال في زينة كلا من الزوجين مهمة جداااا, وايشعر كل طرف ان  
اهتمامه بشكله وزينته من اجل الآخر فقط,وان كل واحد منهما مرآة  

للآخر تعكس حبه واهتمامه وثقته به.

----------


## عشقي القران

التصرف الامثل حسب رأيي هو :

اولا:عدم الانفعال والتسرع في الموضوع بل يأخذ الطرف حقه من الوقت


لتهدأ انفعالاته ثم يراقب الموقف عن كثب لمدة معينة حتى تهدأ 

نفسيته ويصفى تفكيره.

ثانيا:المواجهة والحوار الهادىء فلابد من مواجهة الطرف الآخر بهدوء ورويه وفهم

 سبب التغيرات التي حدثت ومعرفة مالذي يحصل.


ثالثا:اذا لم تلقى الزوجة (مثلا) تجاوب من زوجها في شرح ما حصل ,تبدا بعملية الضغط عليه,(انشاء الله ما توصل الامور الى هذا الحد)


عند عدم التجاوب بصراحة لا اعلم ماذا يمكن ان يحدث!!!

ممكن مشادة كلاميه     نبرات حادة  ممكن الشك يتحول الى


حقيقة.


عندها اعتقد اعتقد لا اجزم , ان الزوجة ممكن تخرج من البيت 

او تقفل على نفسها باب غرفتها ولا كأن احد معها بالمنزل


حتى ينظر في امرها.


اذا تحول الشك الى حقيقة تختلف الردود حسب اختلاف المشاعر 

ومدى تحمل المسؤوليه واحترام مشاعر الاطفال.

فهناك زوجه تحب زوجها كثيرا وبالتالي غيرتها اشد


مما  يؤدي الى عدم  تنازلها عن حقها في الانفصال , لان جرحها عميق,

وممكن  وحده تقول: انا احبه واسامحه>>>>>>>>الله اعلم

وهناك زوجات تقول: ان الزوج بشخهصه لا يهمني ولا تهمني افعاله ولن ادخل معه في قبره وعقابه عند الله>>>>>>>نسيت الايدز المسكينه.

والبعض تقول :انا لا اريد سوى راحة اولادي وسعادتهم في منزلهم 


وبما انه (الاب) يحب اولاده وينفق عليهم ويقدرهم ويدللهم فلا بأس فهو ليس 

بحساباتي.


اما اذا وصل الموضوع الى الطلاق فمصير الاولاد سيكون صعبا ,خاصة اذا

لم تستطع الام اعالتهم.

لكني انصح الامهات  بالتمسك  بمصلحة أبنآئهن مهما حدث.

فليس ذنب الاطفال ان اباهم من هذا النوع وليس ذنبهم ان يحرموا من والدتهم.



وفي النهاية التصرفات حول هذا الموضوع تختلف  باختلاف عقليات الناس ومشاعرهم وكيفية انفعالاتهم.

وبالتالي تكون النتائج مختلفة جداااا.

وشكراااا لكم

وللاخت دمعة على طرح هذا الموضوع.

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..





!) هل يحق للزوج أو الزوجة البحث خلف أسرار الآخر دون علمه (سواء الهاتف النقال _ جهازه الشخصي...........) من باب إرضاء الشكوك ؟؟


ما لهم حق الاثنين منهم , كل واحد له خصوصياته ويمكن تخفى عن الاخرين اشياء مو واضحه وممكن تسبب لبس في الفهم فالافضل يكون الشي مخفي 

والشك واذا بديت ترضيه بمثل هالتصرفات راح يتحول الى شك مدمن ومرضي 

ويتروالي الشك اصلا مرض من بدايته ولازم يتعلاج عشان ما تتفاقم الحاله 



 
!) هل الزينة لكلا الطرفين ..دافع للشك ؟؟ 
(اقصد هل ممكن أن تكون زينة الرجل أثناء خروجه وتطيبه ..وزينة المرأة دافع للشك)


ان الله جميل يحب الجمال 

واجب على  كلا الطرفين انه يتجمل للثاني 

والرجل تجمله واهتمامه بنفسه شي حلو وما يدفع للشك ولا شي 

بنسبة للمرءة تزينها الفوق معقول وتطلع من البيت وهي بهاذي الزينه اكيد بيكون وراها والقصد منها لفت النظر او يكون لشخص اخر غير زوجها  ولازم تتوقف عند حدها 
 




!) ماهو التصرف الأمثل (الرجل - المرأة ) أمام شكوك الطرف الآخر ...

اعتقد ان تجاهل تصرف الشخص ومحاولة ترجيع الثقة بأن مثلا ما امانع مثلا لو قال ابي تلفونك اعطيه اياه واخليه وامشي واخليه ياخذ راحته 
او اني اعرف انه يبي يفتش اخليه بمكان يقدر يوصل له وبدون ما اكون موجودة 

وما اهتم بالتلفون او الجهاز اخليه له واحسسه اني مو مهتمه اصلا بان شافهم او لا 

وقدر الامكان اخليه يحس بذنب وانه شكاك بدون حق بنفسه  بدون ما احسسه او اقول له  انا هشي 



!) لو تحولت الشكوك إلى حقيقة بمسألة خيانة (والعياذ بالله أو ماشابه) بالنسبة لاي الطرفين فما هي ردة الفعل  
الصحيحة والعقلانية للطرف الآخر ؟

الصبر والتفكير في كافة نواحي االقضية لكلا الطرفين وبعدها يجي القرار  



!) الأولاد مامصيرهم في خضم هذا العراك وهل الطلاق هو الحل .!!!..


وهذا بعد يبي لها يفكرون عدل لان ممكن ينظلم الاطفال بقرارهم سوء بالانفصال او الاستمرار  


 :bigsmile: ومتابعه  للموضوع ومنتظرة اراء اعضاءنا ومشرفينا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 

كبزوغ الشمس ونضرتها في قلب السماء...

سطع نوركم في صفحتي...


سعيدة جداً.. لمشاركتكم ..ولأبداء آراءكم ...

ولوجهات نظركم انبهر ......فاذكر الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم...

فكركم راقي... عقلكم مُلم بنواحي المُشكلة  ...



جزيل شكري وامتناني لهذا الشرف الذي منحتموني وإياه...

من القلب...... انشر معالم الدعاء الطاهر على أكف الأخوة ..



الليلة بإذن الله تعالى ..سيندرج موضوع للتصويت..


 ترقبوااااا...


كونو بالقرب من هنا جميعاً...


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...



احبتي 



(كبرياء نوراة الدنيا )


أنا هنا انتظر وبشووق....فكركم....وموضوع أحداكم للنقاش    :)





عساكم ع القوة ...

موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...


دمتم بعين الاله...

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دمعة على السطور 

لروحك الطاهرة ولأنفاسك العطرة باقات الياسمين

ولك مني تحايا بعدد ما ينزف قلمك من مداد 

اشكرك جزيل الشكر لموضوعك المميز 

واشكر كل من أعطاني صوته 

وان شاء المولى اوافيكم بموضوع قابل للنقاش والأخد والرد 


وأتمنى أن أجد تفاعل اكبر مع الموضوع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*مجتمعنا السعودي والقطيفي خاصة* 

*بعد ان كان مجتمع منغلق على نفسه تحكمه العادات والتقاليد والدين* 

*ومنفتح فقط على جيرانه الذين لا يختلفون عنه في العادات والتقاليد والمعتقدات الا الشيء البسيط جدا* 



*بات الآن مجتمع منفتح على العالم ومتفاعل مع هذا الانفتاح* 

*أصبح مجتمعنا متهيأ ومتحفز للتغيير*

*ولكن ما نلاحظه انه ما أن تبدأ تنطلق شرارة التغيير حتى تقابل بالرفض القاطع* 

*حتى لو كان هذا التغيير ضمن الدين ولكنه مخالف لعادات مجتمعنا* 

*1- لماذا هذا الرفض للتغيير؟*
*2- هل نحن مهيئون أصلا للتغيير ؟*
*3- لماذا نجعل قوة العادات أقوى من قوة الدين؟*
*4-هل تنظر الى من يتمسك بالعادات والتقاليد ويرفض التغيير متخلفا أم انه ملتزما ؟*

*اقنعوني بأرائكم*

----------


## نور الهدى

*رواسب التربية والبيئة قد تكون هي السبب وراء الوقوف عند حد  ما* *فأباؤنا وبيئتنا الي عشنا فيها لم تكن بالمستوى المطلوب من الوعي والالتزام بالقيم الاسلامية الصحيحة* *ومعظم العوائل لا تعرف اساليب الاسلامية الصحيحة  في التربية  وكيفية توجيه الاولاد* 
*وتربينا على مبادئ معينه ووضعت لنا حدود  على اساس اننا ما نتعداها* 


*فالانسان عندما يتربى في مثل هاذي الظروف والاوضاع  حتى وان توفق للبدا بتغير فانه يقف عند حد معين* 

*وذلك لان في رواسب بداخله  للتربية والبيئة الي عاش فيها* 




*هذا رأيي ممكن يكون خطأ وقد يكون صحيح*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني في رآي الشعوب العربيه ومجتمعنا بالتحديد يمشي وراء التقليد والتبعيه 
يعني كل شي يشوفوه عن الغرب يعجبهم ويقلدوه بدون النظر ما إذا كان خير أم شر 
ولو أخذوا الخير فقط لكنا في عالم ثاني
ولذلك يحدث الرفض من التغيير لأن أغلب من يبدا به أو ينشئه يكون بعيدا عن الدين ولا علاقة له به 
وبذلك أقول إذا كان الغير ملتزمين هم من يسعوا للتغيير فلن نكون مهيئين أو قابلين للتغيير
(يعني مو ما بيصير تغيير) بل لن يكون مقبولا
3_لأن أغلب العادات مستقاة من الدين
وما ليس مستقاة من الدين فهي تخدش بالحياء العام
والحياء شعبه من شعب الإيمان
إذا كان متمسك بالعادات والتقاليد الإسلاميه أكيد هو متخلف بس الحق معه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أين انتم يا أعضاء منتداي الغالي 
للآن فقط مشاركتين
وشارف الوقت على الانتهاء 
 :sad2:

----------


## يوم سعيد

*اللهم ارزقني توفيق الطاعة وبعد المعصية ...*

*تحية إلى الأخت نوارة ولطرحها القيم الذي أرى إن هناك بون شاسع بين هذا الشخص والآخر من حيث نمط التفكير وطريقة المعالجة وكيفية التحليل والملكات والقدرات ، فالأدوات المستخدمة لتصبح قادراً على المقارعة والمحاججة تختلف من شخص لآخر ..؟؟؟*
*حتى لا أطيل أحب الإجابة على أسئلة الأخت نوارة ..*
*1- لماذا هذا الرفض للتغيير؟*
*حتى تواكب التغيير عليك أن تضع المادة أمام محكمة العقل لترى هل هي محمودة وهل هي جديرة بالتناول والتمازج فإذا ما قبلها العقل ، فعليك أن تعرضها على أولي الأمر الشرعيين الذين يهم المادة التعرف على موقفهم الشرعي فهم الباب الذي يدخل منه التغيير ومن ثم المجتمع فهناك حلال يحلله الشرع ولكنه لا يجد قبولاً من الناس وهذا يعد من العيوب التسعة فالمجتمع لا زال حبيس أدراج العادات والمواريث والتقاليد العتيقة ..؟*

*2- هل نخن مهيئون أصلا للتغيير ؟*
*أولاً يجب أن نصحح كلمة ( نخن ) إلى ( نحن ) حتى نتمكن من الاجابة على نحو الصحة .. فمن قال إننا غير مهيؤون فالدماغ الاجتماعي هذه الأيام بحالة مرنة وله القدرة على الانفتاح والترحيب بأي فكرة والدليل إن هناك كثير من الأفكار الدخيلة استطاعت أن تتغلغل وأن تجد لها بيئة خصبة للتوالد والتعايش ..؟؟*

*3- لماذا نجعل قوة العادات أقوى من قوة الدين؟*
*هناك يكمن الخلل وأي خلل فظيع جداً أنه لا زال في قاموس المجتمع أفكار متحجرة ومترسبة تمتد جذورها إلى ضرس العقل ولا زالت عمليات التجميل في اقتلاعها جارية على قدم وساق ومع ذلك لازال التمسك والتشبث بها تمسك عصبي متطرف ..؟؟*

*4-هل تنظر الى من يتمسك بالعادات والتقاليد ويرفض التغيير متخلفا أم انه ملتزما ؟*
*ملتزم بالتخلف ..؟؟*

*أرجوا أن أكون أرضيت غرور أختي نوارة بمداخلتي ..؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*دمتم بألف خير* 
*وأيامكم سعيدة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 


نوراة الدنيا في القمة تقطن دوماً.... 
طرح هادف ... وأفكار مُتسلسلة كالعادة....... 






> *1- لماذا هذا الرفض للتغيير؟*
> 
> *أي تغيير في أول عهده .....تُقابله زوبعة من الأقاويل ...* 
> *حتى يبيت حديث الساعة..تتناقله الألسن....كأي شيئ جديد على المُجتمع...* 
> 
> *وبرأيي في معظم المُجتمعات ولاينحصر على مُجتمعنا فحسب...*
> *ولكن ..*
> *نحنُ لانرفض التغيير مادام في حدود المعقول....*
> 
> ...



 


غاليتي ........أسعدني نسجكِ الراقي بين طيات صفحتي.... :) 
ارجو أن أكون قد أعطيت موضوعكِ بعض حقوقه... 
واتمنى أن يتفاعل الأعضاء أكثر وأكثر.. 



اسأل الله لكِ أولاً............. وللجميع التوفيق دوماً... 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ... 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*عدت للموضوع بعد أن واعدت نفسي بالعودة كمتفرج وكسائح حتى تذكرت إنني لم أبعث شكري للأخت زميلتنا في إشراف قسم الحوار الجاد التي أجادت الطرح وهو العهد بها دائماً ، كما أنني ومن خلال عودتي قرأت مداخلة الأخت دمعة على السطور الذي أنارت فكري بطرحها القيّم وأحب أن أقول كنقطة أضعها على بعض الحروف :* 

*إن لكل تغيير يقتحم منظومتنا الإجتماعية ضريبة وأعتقد إن هناك من وضع هذه الضريبة نصب عينيه لكي يدفعها كعربون تحت الحساب والبعض أقدم على خرق المنظومة ببعض التغييرات دون حسبان ودون أن يضع خطة مستقبلية للأضرار والإرهاصات التي قد تتولد جراء هذا التغيير ...؟؟؟*
*يجب أن نعي إن للتغيير ضريبة إيجابية وسلبية وعلينا أن نتحمل نتائج ما نقدم عليه من أفكار تحديثية ؟؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يووووووم سعيد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

استاذي " يوم سعيد" 

نحنا هنا بانتظارك لطرح موضوع جديد

ونتمنى ان نرى تفاعل الاعضاء

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسم الواحد القهار ....*

*يبدوا إنني غارقاً في موج الحياة الذي شغلتني فغيّبتني عن هذا الاختيار الذي صدر وليته لم يصدر لإنني بتّ في خضم مشاغل الحياة التي لم تدع لي منفذاّ للولوج إلى هذا المنتدى حتى وأنا في أقصى سعادتي .... ماذا أفعل وقد صدر هذا القرار وممن ؟ من زميلتنا الأخت/ نوارة الدنيا .. أظن إن المسؤولية بلغت حدّتها من الأهمية وعليّ أن أنبري إلى أحد الهموم الاجتماعية التي ينبغي أن نتناولها بالعرض والتوضيح والحوار والنقاش ألا وهي : ما هي شروط الدخول إلى الجنة ؟ هل الجميع على ثقة إنه سيحظى بفرصة ضئيلة للبقاء ضمن المرضيين عنه والمعفيين عن النار ؟ رغم علمي إن مامن إنسان إلا وسوف يتذوق لهيب نار جهنم وسيرد عليها ضيفاً فهل سيستضيفه مالك خازن النار مدة من الوقت أم أن رضوان ستكون له كلمة ؟*

*ماهي الضمانات التي تجعل الإنسان في منأى من السقوط من على الصراط المستقيم الذي يصفه بعض العرفانيين إنه أدق من السيف وكيف لي أنا وأنت وكل من سيسير على هذا الصراط المستقيم من النجاة وهو بهذه الصورة المخيفة في حين أن تحت هذا الصراط المستقيم نار تستعر كلما سقط فيها إنسان قالت هل لي من مزيد ؟؟*

*أريد أن نحقق ونتحقق من الشروط التي تجعل الإنسان يسير في الطريق الصحيح الذي يؤدي إلى الجنة وماهي شرائط القبول فيها ، وهل تكفي شفاعة آل البيت .ع. لضمان الجنة والبقاء بعيداً من النار وجحيمها ؟*


*أعتقد إن الكثير يعيش حياة طبيعية بعيداً عن شغل التفكير فالصلاة والصيام وزيارة النبي وبعض الأعمال العبادية تكفيه لأن يكون من المرضيين عنهم بينما هناك الكثير من العبادات الأخرى التي تحتاج للعمل الكثير لأن يجتاز حدود النار ويكون بعيداً عن السقوط في قعر جهنم فماهي برأيكم تلك الشرائط  ؟*

*أطلت عليكم فلا تتأخروا عليّ أحبتي في الله ولا تحرموني من تفاعلكم ومشاركتي بلذيذ أفكاركم ؟؟*


*لم يكن لي بدّ من طرح هذا الموضوع فحاولت كثيراً التملص غير أن الاختيار كان شيئاً لا يمكن الوقوف بوجهه ..؟؟؟ ماذا أقول للأخت نوارة الدنيا ..؟ لا أدري !! فقد حدث ما حدث وقد حوصرت أيّما حصار ، وأرجوا المعذرة إن وجدتم في الطرح مالا يليق فقد وضعته ارتجالاً دون إعداد مسبق ؟؟؟*


*تقبلوا تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بأياماً سعيدة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


أخي الكريم يوم سعيد الجميع بانتظار نقشك وفكرك الموفق على قلب الورق...




واتمنى من القلب من الأعضاء 

 أن يُتوّجو الموضوع بانسكاب حبرهم ...




دعوة لأصحاب الأقلام الرائعة ..



فكونو بالقرب من هنا......وشاركونا ...لنقتنع..



موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أم عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شكرآ جزيلآ لك يوم سعيد: الموضوع الذي طرحته رائع والأسئلة أروع
أسئلة هادفة تحتاج إلى إجابات موثقة ، وهذا ماليس بوسعي تقديمه الآن 
أتمنى أن أعود قريبآ

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أختي الفاضلة/ أم عدنان .. نحن بانتظارك قبل أن ننتظر أي شخص آخر ، فما زال المغناطيس يتموقع في الموقع المناسب ولا زلنا نأمل باصطياد أكبر مجموعة من الرهائن والشخصيات الرفيعة التي قد بالقبض عليها يمنح ما يطرح هاهنا شيئاً من الجاذبية فلا تتأخري علينا أختي الكريمة وإلاّ سوف ندفع بالمأجورين لإعتقالك عنوة ..؟؟*

*لا تهلعي ولا تفزعي فما قيل كان ضرباً من المزاح وأنا على ثقة إنك تحاولين خلق بعض الأفكار وإيلاجها هنا للفائدة العامة ، فأنا بانتظارك طالما أنت هناك تلملم شتات الأفكار ..؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*( ي. سعيد )*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*استاذي يوم سعيد اذا كان هذا الموضوع وما يشابهه سيجعلك تتحفنا بمواضيعك الرائعة وأفكارك النيرة*
*ويعيدك الى سابق عهدنا بك معنا فمرحبا بهكذا حصار  و " هل من مزيد"* 

*اما عن موضوعك استاذي فأنا ان ناقشته فلربما لا اعطيه حقه* 
*فهو بحاجة الى من هم اكثر خبرة ودراية وعلم مني بهذه المواضيع* 
*ولكن لا مانع من المحاولة* 
*ربما لا اصل الى مستوى الاقناع المرجو* 
*ولكن يكفيني شرف المحاولة هنا*

*نضمن دخول الجنه فقط اذا اقترن الايمان الراسخ بالعمل المخلص لوجه الله تعالى*

*قال تعالى* 

* الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم جنات المأوى نزلا بما كانوا يعملون* 

*انا هنا لم ارجع الى اي تفسير ولا اي راي من اراء العلماء او الشيوخ الافاضل انما هو رأي وقناعة خاصة بنوارة الدنيا* 

*أيمان + عمل ====> الجنة*

*اعذرني هنا فأنا ربما أطنب بعض الشيء لدواعي الموضوع ولايصال الفكرة* 
*الايمان ان يكون الله بداخلنا ونستشعر وجوده معنا* 

*الايمان يعني الثقة المطلقة بالخالق كأن أدهب لصلاة الاستسقاء وانا أحمل مظلة تقيني من المطر*
*لا أن ادعو الله وانا غير موقنة في الاجابة* 
*الايمان هو تقبل قضاء الله وقدره برحابه صدر وعدم الامتعاض او الجزع عند حلول المصائب*
*الايمان ان استشعر الله قربي دائما وانه يراني أخشى ان أخطأ فيحاسبني كما تخشى الفتاة والدها*
*الايمان ان اصلي وانا متجهة الى الله بخشوع وان انفصل عن عالمي لاحلق بروحي الى عوالم استشعر فيها وجوده سبحانه بكل خضوع وانقياد*
*الايمان هو ائتمر بأوامر الله وانتهي عن نواهيه وان احافظ على واجبات الايمان اصوله واركانه* 

*اما عن العمل فيستوجب فيه الاخلاص ثم الاخلاص ثم الاخلاص لوجه الله سبحانه* 
*ان يكون كل همي عند قيامي باي عمل هو القربى من رضى الله سبحانه وتعالى*

*اما عن عقبات الصراط المستقيم التي علينا تجاوزها* 

*فمنها عقبات تقشعر الابدان لذكرها* 
*كعقبة الصلاة فمن منا يصلي كما يجب ان تكون الصلاة وان لا يشغل بالنا طرفة عين بامر من امور الدنيا* 
*وعقبة حقوق الناس ما اشدها واقساها من عقبة حين نقف كل من استغبتهم او ظلمتهم او سلبت حقوقهم يوقفونك لياخدون حقهم حينذاك  فآه لنفسي حينها* 
*ومن العقبات ايضا عقبة الولاية التي لا يتجاوزها الا الموالين لمحمد وال بيته الاكرمين صلوت ربي وسلامه عليهم*
*ولا ننسى عقبة بر الوالدين فهنئيا للبارين بوالديهم* 

*نسال الله لنا وللجميع النجاة يومها* 
*اشكرك استاذي للموضوع الراقي جدا*
*واتمنى ان ارى تفاعل اكبر في الموضوع*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*كلامك عميق وقوي ولا أكذب لو قلت أنه خطير .. خطورته تكمن في إن استيعابه بحاجة إلى الخشوع والتدبر ومثلي ضعيف الإيمان لا يقوى على وعيه وإنائي صغير لا يحتمل احتواء مثل هذا الكلام وهي مجاملة وليست مجاملة ولذا أحتاج أن أرافق هذه المداخلة بعيداً حيث الاختلاء بنفسي وعلى ضوء القمر أقرض الكلام كما أقرض الشعر وأدعوا الله أن يستجيب لي بالعودة مجدداً ولا يسعني الآن وأنا أخرج عزيزاً كريماً بعد مداخلتك إلا أن أشكرك شكراً يليق بحضرتك والله ولي التوفيق ..؟؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أم عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
(رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي)
الموضوع كبير أكبر من أن أتحدث عنه ولكن من الله أسأل التوفيق
س1: ماهي شروط الدخول إلى الجنة؟
هنالك الكثير من الأعمال الموجبة لدخول الجنة ولكن أوجزها بالآية((وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقآ قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأوتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون))
إذن الإيمان بالله مقترنآ بعمل الصالحات
فما جدوى الإيمان بلا عمل؟ لعمري إنه التواكل بعينه
وما قيمة الأعمال بدون إيمان؟ لعمري ذاك هو الكفر بعينه
وأحب أن أركز على نقطة مهمة
وهي الإخلاص لله 
فقد يؤمن الإنسان بربه ويعمل الصالحات ولكنه مبتغيآ بذلك وجه فلان وفلان
فهل يطمع هذا المسكين بان ينال جزاءه من الله؟
بلى سيأتي يوم الحساب بيد صفراء وسيطلب منه أخذ جزاءه ممن عمل لأجلهم!!
وأنى لهم مجازاته وهم بشر ضعاف لايملكون لأنفسهم نفعآ ولا ضرآ فكيف سيملكون مجازاة غيرهم؟!!
س2: هل الجميع على ثقة بأنه سيحظى بفرصة ضئيلة للبقاء ضمن المرضيين والمعفيين من النار؟
ج: وهل يجب علينا أن نكون على ثقة بأعمالنا؟
يقول الإمام الصادق(ع):(المؤمن بين مخافتين: ذنب مضى لايدري ما الله صانع فيه ،وعمر بقي لايدري مايكتسب فيه من المهالك فلا يصبح إلا خائفآ ولا يصلحه إلا الخوف))
س3:مع علمي بأن مامن إنسان إلا وسوف يتذوق لهيب نار جهنم وسيرد عليها ضيفآ فهل سيضيفه مالك خازن النار مدة من الوقت أم رضوان ستكون له الكلمة؟
ج: يعتمد ذلك على حسب عمل كل فرد
فهناك المخلدون في نار جهنم
وهناك الماكثون فيهاآلاف السنوات ثم يطلق سراحهم منها
ومنهم من يصطلي بنارها شهورآ او أيامآ أوساعات
يعتمد ذلك على حسب الذنوب وقابليتها للتطهير بنار جهنم 
وهناك أيضآ من لا يرون حسيسها 
قال تعالى((إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون، لا يسمعون حسيسها وهم فيما اشتهت أنفسهم خالدون)) 
جعلنا الله منهم
س4:ماهي الضمانات التي تجعل الإنسان في منأى عن السقوط على الصراط وتحته نار مستعرة وهو أحد من السيف؟
ج:للإجابة يجب علينا أن نعرف الصراط أولآ
الصراط في اللغة هو الطريق وسمي صراط لأنه طريق إلى الله ، وكذلك سمي صراط الآخرة لأنه طريق إلى الجنة
وأهل البيت عليهم السلام هم الصراط المستقيم بل هم الطريق الوحيد إلى الله
((وأن هذا صراطي مستقيمآ فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله))
وللصراط حافتين كما يقول أبا ذر رضي الله عنه:((حافتا الصراط يوم القيامة: الرحم والأمانة فإذا مر الوصول للرحم ، المؤدي للأمانة نفذ إلى الجنة، وإذا مر الخائن للأمانة القطوع للرحم لم ينفعه عمل وتكفأ به إلى النار))
ومن الأعمال المنجية: تقوى الله
قال تعالى((ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيآ))


لي عودة بعد قليل ان شاء الله للإجابة على الأسئلة المتعلقة بالشفاعة

----------


## أم عدنان

بسمه تعالى
قبل بدء الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية
أود أن أركز على عمل مهم نحن نكرره كل يوم 10مرات
في صلاتنا اليومية
الا وهو قراءة هذه الآية:

((إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين ،اهدنا الصراط المستقيم ، صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم ، غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين))

فإذا ماقرأناها بخشوع وتدبر واستشعرنا كل كلمة فيها 
وتصورنا ونحن واقفين بين يدي الله في الصلاة
حالتنا هناك عندما نكون على الصراط
فنحن حتمآ سنتأثر ، سنخشع في صلاتنا وسنراقب الله في أعمالنا ، وسيثبتنا الله ان شاء الله على الصراط المستقيم في الدنيا والآخرة.
س5:هل تكفي شفاعة النبي لضمان الجنة والبقاء بعيدآ عن النار؟؟
ج:الشفاعة هي رحمة من الله ونبيه واهل بيته لا تعطى إلا لمستحقيهايقول تعالى:
((لا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى وهم من خشيته مشفقون))

وفي حديث شريف:((الزهراء تلتقط شيعتها ومحبيها كما يلتقط الطير الحب الجيد من الحب الرديء))
فهنيئآ لكل شيعي محب لأهل البيت بقلبه مطبق منهجهم 
بعمله،هنيئآ لكل شيعي لا يستخف بصلاته لأنه يعلم بأنه سيحرم من الشفاعة إن استخف وتهاون
هنيئآ لكل شيعي مداوم على الطاعة مبتعد عن المعصية
لأنه يعلم بالفرق بين الموالاة والتشيع 
يعلم بأن مرتبة التشيع أرقى وأعلى من  مرتبة الموالاة 
يعلم بأن الموالي هوالمحب وأن الشيعي هو المحب المقتفي الأثر و بالتالي هو المستحق للشفاعة .
س6: الكثير يصلي ويصوم ويزور فهل هذه الأعمال تكفيه لأن يكون من المرضيين؟
ج: سأذكر قصة أظن بانكم سمعتم بها ولكن لابأس  بذكرها وهي قصة سمعتها من الشيخ المهاجري وسأنقلها حسب ما أتذكر

رأى رجل في المنام أشخاص كانوا قد توفوا منذ شهر
رآهم بحال جيدة وكان يتوقع أنهم يتعذبون في عالم البرزخ
فسألهم مستغربآ: مالي أراكم بحالة جيدة وقد كنت اظنكم تتعذبون؟
فأجابوا: نعم نحن منذ شهر كنا في أشد العذاب ولكن البارحة فقط رُفع عنا العذاب!!
فسألهم عن السبب ، فأخبروه بأن البارحة توفيت زوجة الحداد ونزل الإمام الحسين (ع) في قبرها 3 مرات
وكرامة منه رفع عنا العذاب!!!
وعندما سُئل عن عمل المرأة قيل بأنها كانت مواظبة على زيارة الإمام عليه السلام يوميآ.
من هنا نعلم أهمية الزيارة والدعاء والتوسل وبالطبع هذا لا يكفي إلا مع حضور القلب
فكم من صائم ليس له من صيامه إلا الجوع والظمأ،
وكم من قائم ليس له من قيامه سوى التعب والنصب!!
إن الله لاينظر إلى كم ركعة صليت وكم جزأ قرأت ولكن 
ينظر إلى القلوب التي في الصدور
يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله
((أفضل الناس من عشق العبادة، فعانقها وأحبها بقلبه وباشرها بجسده وتفرغ لها فهو لا يبالي على ما أصبح 
من الدنيا على عسر أم على يسر))
ختامآ أنبه على  مفهوم العبادة :
العبادة لا تقتصر على الصوم والصلاة فقط
بل تتعدى ذلك إلى تنفيس كربة مؤمن ، قضاء دين مدين ،
إشباع جائع ، كسوة عاري ، ادخال السرور على المؤمنين
بل كل عمل يعمله الإنسان حتى تناوله الطعام يعتبر عباده إذا ابتغى بذلك التقرب إلى الله 
فسبحان الله الكريم. 
اخواني وأخواتي أعتذر منكم على الإطالة 
وأسالكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..



ماشاء الله الفكرة جديدة على مساحات الكلم هنا...

والموضوع فريد من نوعه ...

توقفتُ هنا كثيراً... وفي كل مرة يضيع قلمي.. في خضم هذا النقاش..


وبالرغم من عدم إلمامي بهذه الأمور...

ولكونها تشتبك الدين إشتباكاً غفير...

ولكن .... لاضير من أن ألقي مابجعبتي وإن كان قليلاً ولايفي حقكم ...ولاحق هذا الطرح الهائل..






> *بسم الواحد القهار ....*
> 
> *وهي : ما هي شروط الدخول إلى الجنة ؟* 
> سأتحدث من رأيي الشخصي...ولن أكثر من التطرق لمسائل التوحيد والعقائد لعدم فقهي بها كثيراً..
> 
> برأيي سورة المؤمنون أكبر دلالة على من يستوجب عليهم دخول الجنة قطعاً..
> 
> ولكن لنقل...
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم ...

معذرة لتقصيري الجُم في خضم مساحاتكم العميقة ..وفكركم الأعمق..

اسأل الله أن أكون قد وفقت في قطرة واحدة من بحور طرحكم ..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

مقضية حوائجكم ..
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


غاليتي نوارة ...

جئتُ هنا انتظر أن نُبحر في غزير عطاءك....

وبين عميق أمواجك ..نستشف كلمات ...ربما تستطيع من خلالها أن نُقنع من حولنا بكلمة ..


ياسيدة الكلم ...

تفضلي محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ...

فأنا انتظر وبشوق ..طرحكِ الراقي..



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الل تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نغام الانوثه

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووو ياعمري الله يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 

دمعة على السطور 

اشكرك من الاعماق لكلماتك التي اقف امامها خجلة 

ولعطائك اللامحدود  

واتمنى ان اوفق في طرح موضوع يجتذب الاعضاء للمشاركة 

تحياتي وامنياتي بالموفقية الدائمة

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أختي أم عدنان*
*لا أستطيع أن أتجاوز ما قرأته من قلمك فهو من الكلم الطيب وقد تعطرت أنفاسي وانشرح صدري بتلاوته ، متمنياً لنفسي أن أكون مما يقرأون الكلام فيتبعون أحسنه .. ولا حرمني الله من نمير كلامكم ..*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أختي الكريمة/ دمعة على السطور*
*جميلة مداخلتك كجمال قلبك ..*
*كل الذي أود قوله هو هذه الآية العطرة والجميلة أيضاً : ‏‏فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نوارة الدنيا
					

السلام عليكم



*



> *دمعة على السطور* 
> 
> *اشكرك من الاعماق لكلماتك التي اقف امامها خجلة* 
> 
> *ولعطائك اللامحدود* 
> 
> *واتمنى ان اوفق في طرح موضوع يجتذب الاعضاء للمشاركة* 
> 
> *تحياتي وامنياتي بالموفقية الدائمة*





*أرجوا أن تفين لنا بوعدك هذا كما وعد السيد حسن بوعده الصادق .. نحن بانتظار هذا الموعد وننتظره على أحر من الجمر فلا تطيلي الميعاد حتى لا يطيل بنا الوقوف ..؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم

موضوع طالما شغلني واخد حيز لابأس فيه من تفكيري

واتمنى ان اوفق في صياغته وايصال الفكرة بشكل مناسب 


في اي مجتمع تظهر بعض الظواهر السلبية التي تقابل باستهجان البعض وقبول واستحسان من البعض الآخر 

في غالبها تكون دخيلة على هذا المجتمع 

نقاشي هنا يتركز على تسليط الضوء على هذه الظواهر السلبية 

ناخد هذه الظاهرة التي لا تعدو كونها فقاعة صابون ربما بتجاهلنا لها تتلاشى وتختفي

نسلط الضوء عليها  فينجذب الكثير من الفضوليين للتجربة وحب الاستطلاع  وربما هذا يزيد من الظاهرة  السلبية 

سأعطي امثلة ربما اوفق في ايصال الفكرة 

المخدرات 

كانت في الماضي ظاهرة محدودة جدا

اخدها الاعلام في حملات توعية  وتصدت لها الافلام والاقلام  حتى من لم يكن يعرف بوجودها صار يعرف 
وصار الكل يعرف تاثيرها وضررها 
لكن نسبة انتشارها زادت بشكل واضح 

مثل آخر 

المسلسلات التركية 

ظهر اول مسلسل لم ينتبه له الا القلة ولم يشاهده الا القلة ( كان اسمه اكليل الورد) 

ظهر بعده  مسلسل سنوات الضياع  
شاهده البعض ممن لم يعجبهم بعض السلوكيات في المسلسل اثاروا زوبعة كبيرة 
جعلت من لم يلتفت للمسلسل  ينجذب له وزادت نسبة المشاهدة بشكل لا يصدق 

سؤالي هنا 

هل تجاهل الظواهر السلبية يجعلها تتلاشى  والتركيز عليها يزيد منها 

او العكس 

اتمنى ان اجد مشاركة منكم

----------


## ابوعليان

بعد الصلاة على محمد بن عبالله خاتم النبين والمرسلبن وعلى آله الأطاهر النتجبين

لا أعلم هل أنا مقبول بينكم في هذا الموضوع الهادف 

فقد أجد هذا المقام كبير علي بالمشاركة 

أرجوا قبولي في هذا الموضع المبارك ان شاء الله 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 

أخي الكريم يوم سعيد ... 
شكراً من القلب لكلماتكم المُشجعة لي كل الشرف بأن أحظى بمثلها ... 
نطمع بتواجدكم دوماً بين طيات السطور هنا ... 


غاليتي نوارة ... 
يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح الملامس لواقعنا بشكل كبير... 

سلم فكركِ الراقي....وسلم قلمكِ والقرطاس.. 
لي عودة قريبة بإذن الله تعالى ..

علّي اغترف قطرة من بحر جودكم  ... 

أخي الكريم أبو عليان ... 
أهلاً وسهلاً بقلمك الواعي بيننا .. 
نحنُ من نُرحب ولنا كل الفخر بسيل حبركم على ورقنا المتواضع... 
ننتظر وبكل شوق ..فكركم ودلائلكم الموفقة بإذن الله تعالى... 
موفقين جميعاً.. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## يوم سعيد

*مداخلتي مجرد عبور سريع وتعقيب على ما وافتنا به الأخت الكريمة نوارة حيث أوضحت في جملة ما قالته إن هناك بعض الظواهر السيئة والسلبية التي تدخل علينا باعتبارها دخيلة على ماهو متعارف لدينا فتأخذ حيزا كبيراً من الأهمية وخصوصاً من قبل ذوي العقول الساذجة التي تبتلع كل ما يلقى بأفواهها غير أن العقل يرفض مثل هذه العقلية السمجة فهناك بعض العقول ما تمتلك قدرة قوية من الرفض عند الاصطدام بما هو ليس بمقبول عرفاً ومنطقاً وكل ما يخالف الفطرة ..؟؟* 
*غير أني أحب أن أضيف شيئاً قد ينفع بعض الشيء وهو إن كلمة المرور التي تجدها مثل هذه الظواهر الغريبة هي نحن أفراد المجتمع فلا يسع هذه الظواهر من التوغل في حياتنا دون أن تجد مننا نحن التخاذل والتواطؤ معها فنفسح لها طريقاً للعبور مع أنه يفترض أن نعترض طريقها ونتعاون على نبذها وإخراجها من المجتمع بكل ما نملك من وسائل الرفض وأعرف إن التعاون على على ابعاد مثل هذه الظواهر بحاجة إلى تعاون القلوب أولاً وتوحد الآراء لأن المجتمع خليط من الأفكار والثقافات وبذلك سوف نواجه صعوبة في رفض مثل هذه الظواهر ؟؟؟*

*يبدوا إنني لا تورع عن الإطالة مهما وعدت فاعذروني على ما سأسرده لكم حول ظاهرة توغل المخدرات في صفوف مجتمعنا التي باتت مفردة المخدرات شيئاً متداولاً بين الصغير والكبير فبعد أن كان الناس يخشون على أولادهم تعاطي شرب السجائر صاروا الآن أكثر خوفاً من هذا المارد القاتل ألا وهو المخدرات التي وجدت أبواب المجتمع ونوافذهم مفتوحة للاقتحام فانتشرت المخدرات رغم وسائل القمع الإعلامي ورغم المحاذير ورغم العقوبات إلا أننا نسمع بين وقت وآخر عن ضبط كمية من المخدرات وهي تحاول أن تدخل علينا من المنافذ والحدود وخبراً آخر نقرأه في صفحات جرائدنا أن الادارة المعنية والمختصة استطاعت القاء القبض على مجموعة من الشاحنات وهي تتسلل لتهريب هذه المخدرات والكثير من الأخبار الفظيعة ..؟؟؟*

*أنتقل الآن إلى انتشار المسلسلات التركية التي استطاعت هي الأخرى من الولوج إلى مجتمعنا ومع تغلغلها وانتشارها يتبادر إلى ذهننا سؤال يفرض نفسه وهو لماذا هذا التوقيت بالذات ؟ لماذا لم تظهر هذه المسلسلات منذ وقت مبكر ؟ هذه الأسئلة للإجابة عليها ليس هناك صعوبة تذكر فواضح إن زيارة هذه المسلسلات كان مدروساً ومقنناً وماهي إلا مخططات اعلامية عدوانية يدخل فيها بعض الأعراب أو من يسموا المستعربون ليكونوا شركاء في نشر الرذيلة بين مجتمعنا الإسلامي ، فالبداية واضحة كانت الأفلام العربية التي فعلت فعلها وما زالت ومن ثم الأفلام الأجنبية كالهوليود مثلاً وطقة الخمّة ثم جاءت المكسيكية واللبنانية وما شابههما حتى زارنا هذا الضيف الثقيل التركي الذي كان يتعشم البعض منها الخير لإن تركيا دولة شبه اسلامية ومع ذلك فقد كانت مثل سائر الآخرين تسلم نفسها لمن يدفع أكثر واختلط الحابل بالنابل والناس في ذلك مذاهب فمنهم من يقع من النظرة الأولى ومنهم من يخشى على نفسه أن تطاله النار ومنهم من يتقلب بين السيئة والحسنة فتارة يقبل وتارة أخرى يرفض وهو كالريشة في مهب الريح لا يعرف كيف يصدر قرار الاختيار ..؟؟*

*الاجابة على السؤال الآخير وهو : هل تجاهل الظواهر السلبية يجعلها تتلاشى والتركيز عليها يزيد منها او العكس ؟*
*هناك أشياء حتى تقضي عليها يجب عليك أن تتجاهلها ولا ترد على سفاهتها جواباً فهي بهذه الطريقة تنكمش وتتصاغر أمام نفسها وتحتقر نفسها فتنهزم ثم تتوارى عن الأنظار ، بينما الواقع يقول خلاف ذلك هناك بعض الظواهر جاءت بفعل فاعل وبتنظيم متقن وبأدوات لا تخرالماء على قولة أخواننا المصريين فهي وإن لم تستطع أن تحقق إنجازا على الصعيد الفسادي إلا أنها تبقى مترعرعة في وسط المجتمع تتربص بالحمقى وتتجول بين أروقة الرذيلة تبحث عن الفرصة ولا تعبأ بكل ما يقاومها أو بكل من يحاول التصدي لها فهي جاءت لتنفيذ مخطط وتنوي على القيام به وعلى قولتنا يا قاتل يا مقتول ؟ هنا يكمن التحدي والصراع بين الخير والشر وبين الحق والباطل وبين أن تكون أو لا تكون ..؟؟*

*تحياتي وعذرًا على الإطالة ...*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ابوعليان

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركاته

ان الضيف الغير مرغوب به لا يمكن أن يجد له مكان ولا استقبال مالم يكن 

هناك ترحيبا به . ولكن هنا ضيف مرغوب به بالنفس وغير مرغوب به

بالسان فقط

بالنسبة للظاهرتين كونهم سلبيتين فهما يقعوا في محور واحد 

رب الاسرة في هذا الوقت صار مربوب أي منزوع الصلاحيات

بالنسبة للمخدرات الكثير من الأباء بعضهم يعلم والبعض منهم لا

يريد أن يعلم عن ابنه شيء  كما تطرق له أخي يوم سعيد تجد تخادل

أنا أضيف بأن هذا التخادل كبر  لحيث وصل الى التعاون فولي الأمر 

هو الدافع الأول على انحرف ابنه حيت أنه يغمض كليا عن أبنه أين

يذهب مع مين يمشي كم صرفيته اليوميه والله العظيم قبل يومين 

كنت قادم من زيارة والدتي بالمستشفى وفي أحد الشوارع رأيت

طفل سمعت عنه بأنه يروج بالمخدرات وكان بجنبه طفل صغير 

يشتري منه وقد رايت بام عيني الاستلام والتسليم خلف سيارة 

وراودني بأن أفتر وأمنع هذي المهزلة ولكن الزمان ألحين يخوف 

فقد نظرت بأن حتى والد ذلك الابن سوف يقوم ضدي خوف من 

تشويه سمعته من قبل ابنه فسوف يبري ابنه وأكون أنا المذنب والمتجني

حيت الزمان غير الزمان كما ذكر أخي أول يحارب الابن 

حتى على التدخين ولو وصل لسن الكبار وتجاوز العشرين 

أضيف الآن لسنا بصدد تعاطي المخدرات لا بل لتهريبها 

وصلنا الى قصص بعيده عن الخيال فيه أبناء وصلوا الى الرهن 

في ايران مقابل بضايع من المخدرات بدون ثمن فيكون أحد الأولاد

رهينه بالشهر وأكثر عند تجار المخدرات في الخارج وحيث أن

أكثر مجتمعاتنا قروية أقصد بالناحية الأخبار فيوصل الى أهل هذا 

الولد الخبر ولا يحركوا ساكن من ما يوحي بأن أهل هؤلاء الأبناء


مشاركين بالدرجة الاولى في صنع هذا الجيل والجيل في حالة

تطور نحو الفساد ونسبة المتعاطين للمخدرات كبيرة وفي حال

اتساع مستمر وحتى الجهات الرسمية هي الشريك الثاني في هذا

الوضع حيث نسمع في هذي الأيام ترويج المخدرات على الطلاب 

قبالت أيام الامتحانات ومكتفين بمحاربت المروجين ونسمع بأن

عملوا كمين وتمكنوا من المروج طيب ليش ما يتمكنوا من الشاري 

الشاري من الطلاب معناتها مذمن مخدرات وهو الخطر الأكبر على 

الطلاب حيث يكون هو المزين لهذي السلع في عقول الطلاب


أكتفي بهذ في هذي السلبية الخطيرة 

أما من نا حيث المسلسلات التركية فهي زوبعت ليس أكثر حيث 

قام أشخاص بالدعاية لها مسلسل تركي حلوا جميل أشاهده 

الثاني أيه أسمع ناس يتحدثوا عنه بس ما شفته الثالث متى يحطوه 

الساعه كذا في اليوم الثاني جلسوا يتحدثون عنه أنا شاهته

الثاني وش قصته الثالث يقص القصه بدون ذكر أهذاف القصه 

هناك خامس وسادس انسجم مع الحديث أخده الفضول العاشر كان متردد

سمع في وسائل الاعلام عن النسب التي تشاهد هذي المسلسلات 

قال خليني أكون أحدهم أكيد فيه سر في هذا المسلسل في النهاية 

لم يتحدث أحد بأن هذا المسلسل جنى منه فائده بعد أن وقت جدوله

اليومي على وقت هذا المسلسل وتعود على هذا الدوام اليومي انتها

المسلسل ووقفت زوبعته ونتها فصل من الفصول المشاهده حيت 

بعض القنوات عادت بث تلك المسلسلات ولم تجد لها صدا وبعض القنوات

استضافت مسلسلات جديده تركية ولم تجد لها صدا مثل الذي قبل 

وهنا استرجع قبل سنوات الى بعض المسلسلات المدبلجة التي 

وصلت الى النذورات على هذا المسلسل وحصلت على اقبال كبير 

حتى من قبل العجز والسناريوا يتكرر ولكن في البداية والنهاية 

لم يتطرق أحد الى أهداف هذي القصة التي أخدت من وقته الكثير 

هذا انطباعي عن هذا 

وأستسمحكم العذر على الاطالة

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أخي الكريم أبو عليان ....
ومن قال غير مرغوب فيك باللسان ....

بل على العكس بالنفس واللسان 

لنا كل الشرف بنقش سطوركم الواعية على قلب ورقنا ...








> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> 
> 
> أخي الكريم أبو عليان ... 
> أهلاً وسهلاً بقلمك الواعي بيننا .. 
> نحنُ من نُرحب ولنا كل الفخر بسيل حبركم على ورقنا المتواضع... 
> ننتظر وبكل شوق ..فكركم ودلائلكم الموفقة بإذن الله تعالى... 
> موفقين جميعاً.. 
> 
> دمتم بعين المولى الجليل



كل الشكر لطبع بصمتكم على جدران هذا المتصفح المُتعطش لآراءكم ودلائلكم الموفقة ..


موفق ومقضية حوائجكم..

دمت بعين الاله ..

----------


## ابوعليان

*اختي دمعة  لم أتكلم عن نفسي فهي مقدمة للموضوع هههههه*


*بأن المخدرات أو المسلسلات التركية لو لم يكن ضيف مرغوب به لما وصل الى بيوتنا*


*تحياتي لكي من كل القلب*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

اخي ...حمداً لله إنها مجرد مقدمة للنقاش... 


شكراً لفك علامات الاستفهام التي حوتني...

واهلاً بك من جديد ...


موفقين جميعاً...

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*ابو عليان كلام جميل جدا* 

*لكن اسمح لي لربما لم استطع ايصال فكرة النقاش لك بشكل مناسب* 

*فلم ارد مناقشة الظاهرتين* 

*انما هي امثلة* 

*فموضوع النقاش هو  " تسليط الضوء على السلبيات هل يزيد من انتشارها او العكس "* 

*فهل كونها ضيف غير مرغوب فيه  كما وصفتها  هل الافضل ان نتجاهلها لتنكمش وتتلاشى في مهدها* 

*ام اننا كما يقول المثل " نعمل من الحبة قبة "* 

*وبترديدنا للسلبيات ساهمنا بانتشارها* 

*اتمنى ان اكون وضحت مقصدي من مووضوع النقاش*

----------


## ابوعليان

*خيوه أسعد الله أيامك*

*فهمت ما ترمزي اليه ولم أخرج منه* 

*حيت هذا الوباء المتسلطن هو ضيف غير مرغوب به قكما سبق وقلت ولكن باللسان* 

*ولكن من حيث الواقع فالكل يرحب به والمعطيات تثبث ذلك لو نظرنا لأسباب انتشاره* 

*لم تحارب والمرض اذا جئنا لعلاجه كمرض ولم نعالج اسباب ذلك ما فعلنا شيء* 

*فعندما نأتي على سببه وكما ذكرت هو ولي الأمر من أب وام  ودولة ولم نزيل السبب* 

*ما عملنا شيء لوجود السبب لو أتينا لمشاهذة المسلسلات في أي بيت شوهذ هذا المسلسلات*

*بها لم نجد ممانعة من ولي الأمر بالمنزل بمنعها هذا اذا لم يكن المشجع لها* 

*في الماضي نجد في المنزل على الأقل عند الوجبة يكون هناك التفاف حولها عند الفطور والغذاء* 

*والعشاء وبها يكون هناك طرح مواضيع تخص المجتمع الاسري من توجيه وملاحضات وتعليم*

*من خلال الحوار على سفرت الوجبة لكن في هذا الزمان على أبسط التقدير نرى انعدام حتى لهذي* 

*الظاهرة فلا نجد اجتماع للاسرة حتى على هذا المسار حتى الشيء البسيط لجتماع الاسرة* 

*الذي يجمعهم للحوار والنقاش قد تلاشى فاين يجد الابن من ينظر له ويراقب تصرفاته* 

*حتى نومه لا يعلم به الاب هل نام بالبيت أو بالخارج* 

*فهنا ما أريد قوله هل تسليط الضوء على هذي السلبيه كنشيده نرددها باللسان يزيد انتشارها* 

*نعم يزيد انتشارها  ويساعد أكثر فأكثر والدليل على هذا نرى أننا وصل الى حالة من أحكام* 

*قاسية في هذا الوقت على المهربين والمتعاطين ولكن دون جدوى ليش لأن هذا قد تسرطن في* 

*مجتمعنا ووصلنا الى حد الا رجعة لأن ما ترسخ في أدهان المروجين ترسخ في دهن المتعاطين*

*فيرون في هذا الممنوع ايجابيات عكس ما يروج له العقلاء من سلبيات وهنا تظارب أيضا*

*في العارض والمستقبل عندما تأتي تلقي فكرة ما في عقل شخص هو يرى عكس ما تقوله*

*فهنا مصيبة كبرى ثانية  هذا الموضوع شائك وجوانبه كثيرة والنقاش فيه كبير ولن ننتهي منه في* 

*سطر أو سطرين ولكن نجود بما نستطيع وعلى الله التيسير*

*بالمختصر ابن وجد من يمدح له هذا الشيء بأنه ايجابي ولم يسبق له أن وجد من يصفه له*

*بالسلبي وترسخت في عقله هذي الايجابيه واتينا له لنضع سلبيه لهذا صعب علينا ليش*

*لان من المفترض رفع الايجابية التي في ذهنه أولا ثم وضع السلبية مكانها* 

*وهذا لم يحدث* 

*لم يحدث أن وضعت فكرة السلبيه مثلا للمخدرات من قبل الأب  بل العكس وضعت فكرة*

*الايجابية * 

*ما السبب الذي أوصل فكرة تجميل تلك السلعة في ذهن الابن  وبهذي السرعة ؟*

*لعدم وجود الحصانة في ذهن ذلك الابن من تثقيف ذهني وتحصينه من هذي الموجات*

*التي ترى سرعة الوصول والاستقبال*

*أكتفي بهذا القدر* 

*وشكرا لتساع صدركم وأترك لأخواني المجال في المشاركة*

----------


## أم عدنان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*فموضوع النقاش هو " تسليط الضوء على السلبيات هل يزيد من انتشارها او العكس "* 
*سؤال جميل جدآ* 
*من وجهة نظري الشخصية أرى أن الموضوعات السلبية إذا تم التركيز عليها بسلبية فإن ذلك يؤدي الى نتائج سلبية* 
*لا يجب علينا تجاهل اي أمر سلبي  مهما كان بسيطآ أو صغيرآ حتى لا يتفاقم لأننا نعلم بأن الجبال شاهقة الارتفاع تكونت من الحصى*
*ولكن لا يجب علينا في المقابل أن نسلط الضؤ على الأمور السلبية*
*بشكل يثير الفضول لدى الآخرين*
*ولأتحدث على سبيل المثال عن المسلسلات التركية كما تفضلتي*
*اني أرى ان هذه المسلسلات قد تم تسليط الضؤ عليها بشكل سلبي*
*فالكثير منا قد سمع بفتاوى تحريمها ولكن القليل من علم واقتنع بسبب*
*التحريم* 
*فمن لم يقتنع سيدفعه الفضول للمشاهدة والتجربة، والبحث عن سبب التحريم،ثم الادمان عليها* 
*وقد يكون هذا الشخص  قبل ذلك لا يعرفها ولم يشاهدها أبدآ وليست لديه الرغبة لمتابعتها، ولكن لكثرة مايسمع عنها انجذب اليها.*
*كذلك المسلسلات الخليجية التي تتحدث عن الرذيلة*
*هي في الحقيقة تسلط الضؤ عليها بشكل سلبي جدآ، قلما نجد مسلسلآ*
*خليجيآ يخلو من قصص الاغتصاب والانحلال الأخلاقي ولا تكمن المشكلة هنا*
*بل المشكلة هي في الطريقة التي تعرض فيها هذه المشاهد.*
*كذلك الأمر في السلبيات التي نجدها في ابناءنا*
*لو كان ابني يكذب مثلآ ، وركزت له على هذه السلبية وأصبحت أنعته*
*بهذه الصفة دائمآ وأبدآ فانه لن يتخلى عنها*
*بل سيتمسك بها مادمت أرددها على مسامعه وأسلط الضؤ عليها*
*ولكن لو تجاهلت هذه الصفة *تجاهلآ ظاهريآ فقط لأني سأكون مهتمة*
*بتخليصه منها **
*لو تجاهلتها وركزت على ايجابياته فانه سيتخلى عنها بالتأكيد.*
*إذن سلبياتنا لا بد من تحويلها لإيجابيات بطرق ايجابية*
*قد يكون تارة بالتظاهر بالتجاهل وتارة يكون بالمواجهة والحزم،وتارة يكون بالتحدث عنها وايضاح العلة من كونها من السلبيات*
*وتارة يكون بإيجاد الحلول البديلة*

----------


## أموله

:bigsmile:  موفقين عاد اني ما اعرف اقنع حدا  :toung:

----------


## يوم سعيد

*هذه المداخلة حصرياً للأخت الكريمة / أمّولة .. فوسيلة الإقناع ليست ضرورية غير أنه يفترض علينا كقاعدة تربوية أن نضع بصمة إيجابية حول الظاهرة السلبية فالقاعدة الشرعية تقول : إن رأيت منكراً فغيره بلسانك وإن لم تستطع فبيدك وإن لم تستطع فبقلبك وهذا أضعف الإيمان !! هنا يتضح إن وسيلة التغيير والإقناع ليست موقوفة على أداة واحدة دون غيرها ثم لم ندرّب أنفسنا على السلبية تجاه الأمور الخاطئة في حياتنا بحجة إنني لا أستطيع التغيير ولا أملك أدوات الإقناع فلعمري إن ذلك يؤدي بنا إلى تعقيد الأمور وتوزيع دائرة أضرارها على عكس المواقف الحازمة فإن لم تستطع أن تكون حازماً فالكلمة الحسنة صدقة أحياناً وما أكثر أن تؤثر في الظاهرة السلبية بالحكمة الحسنة ومن أقصر الطرق دون أدنى مشقة أو عناء ..؟؟*

*أختم بالقول إن مداخلة الأخ أبو عليان كانت جميلة جداً وهادفة لا تزيد قوة من مداخلة الأخت الكريمة/ أم عدنان التي أفاضت علينا بكم هائل من الأفكار النيرة .. وفق الله الجميع إلى الخير والسداد والصواب*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ صَبَاحكم عـامر ٌ بالرحمةِ إن شـاء الله ..* 






*
|
أعتقد بأنّ التسليط أمر واجب على كل شيء .. حتّى على التفاصيل الصغيرة .. ولو كان تسليط الضوء .. شخصي .. أي في دواخلنا .. 
غير إن طريقة التسليط نفسها تتحكم في التأثير ..
نحن حينما نُسّلط الضوء على قضيّة معينة .. 
وَجَبَ علينا أن نفقه الوقت المناسب لهذا التسليط .. والكيفية المناسبة لـ احتواء هذه القضية .. كي لا يرتدّ علينا بـ انتشار أكبر و أسوأ .. 







حتماً .. سأتابع هذا الموضوع .. *

----------


## يوم سعيد

> *وَجَبَ علينا أن نفقه الوقت المناسب لهذا التسليط .. والكيفية المناسبة لـ احتواء هذه القضية .. كي لا يرتدّ علينا بـ انتشار أكبر و أسوأ ..*



* أعتذر على السطو المباشر لمداخلة الأخت الفاضلة/ كبرى .. ماذا أفعل إذا كان الكلام يدعوني إلى ذلك فرجاءي قبول اعتذاري ، فعملية التفقّه هي واحدة من الأمور التي ينبغي أن تكون إحدى أدواتنا التي تمكننا من التأثير والتغيير ، فلا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تؤثر على شيء ما دون أن تكون على علم وفقاهة بالأشياء وأؤكد على تفقيه الذات بالمحيطات التي تغلفنا بداخلها وعلينا دائماً أن نسبح داخل رحم هذه الفقه حيث من خلاله نستطيع أن نتوغل الى الأشياء دون مصاعب ..؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*استاذي يوم سعيد* 

*اخي ابو عليان* 

*اخواتي ام عدنان وكبرى* 

*عميق شكري وتقديري لمشاركتكم الفاعلة في الموضوع* 

*هنا لا اريد ان اخد الموضوع لمنحى آخر ولكنه مجرد تساؤل راودني* 

*أغلب الناس ترتكب الاخطاء وتمارس السلبيات وهي على دراية تامة باضرارها* 

*كمن يدخن وهو يعلم بمخاطر التدخين  ومن يمارس الرذيلة وهو يعلم بعواقبها* 

*فالوعي بالاضرار موجود  ...لن اتحدث بشمولية لكن في الغالب * 

*قبل فترة بسيطة حضرت احدى اللقاءاات التلفزيونية وكانت احدى المتحدثات كانت حضرت ندوة طبية للتحذير من اخطار السمنة* 

*وكان غالبية الاطباء المشاركين مصابون بمرض السمنة* 

*فهم على دراية بالاخطار  لكنهم بشكل او بالاخر يفقدون السيطرة على انفسهم  ويعطلون تفكيرهم  وينجرفون وراء الخطأ* 


*ربما يفيد تسليط الضوء على السلبيات واخطارها  لمن ليس لهم دراية بها*

*لكن من لديهم وعي كامل باخطار ممارسة السلبيات ويصرون على ممارسة الخطأ* 
*هل ترون انه من المجدي التوجة لهم بالنصح والتوعية ؟؟*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*يشرفني أن أكون حاضراً أمام حضرة سؤال زميلتي الأخت الفاضلة/ نوارة .. التي اعترى سؤالها شيئاً من الدهشة أمام إصرار المخطئ والمنغمس على ارتكاب الخطأ رغم علمه ودرايته بعواقب الأمور ودهشتها الكامنة خلف التساؤل القائل بجدوى الانبراء للمخطئ بالنصح والموعظة ومدى فاعلية النهي والزجر والتسديد له من عدمه ؟* 

*وإجابتي تتلخص بجدوى أهمية التوجه للمخطئ بالنصح والإرشاد حتى ولو كان المخطئ على وعي وبصيرة بأضرار ونتائج ما يقدم عليه من أخطاء ، فأدوات الوعظ تقف وترتكز على عامل رئيسي وغاية الأهمية وهو عدم الخنوع والضعف أمام مسؤولية التوجيه وأمام وظيفة الإرشاد وأمام الرسالة الشرعية إزاء ما يرتكب من معاصي ، فمتى ما ضعفت وسيلة الناصح ومتى ما انهارت أدواته كلما قويت شكيمة المخطئ وازداد توغلاً في ممارسة الخطأ وزاد عناده واصراره على مواصلة ارتكاب الخطأ ..؟*
*وأنا أرى - والله أعلم - إن الاصرار على استخدام الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة في الأخذ بيد المخطئ هي أجدى الوسائل الممكنة حتى وإن لم يكن هناك تقدماً ملحوظاً في الإنجازات وحصد النتائج فالإصرار على تكرار النصح بين الفينة والأخرى وتنويع الأدوات وتجديد الوسائل ربما في النهاية حتماً سيكون هناك إنجازاً صريحاً وملموساً ..؟؟؟ فالشعور بالخيبة وتسلل الإستسلام إلى صدر الناصح هو معول هدّام يقتل في روح الرسالي رسالية الدعوة ، وليس المهم أن نحصد التجاوب أو نلمس التقدم في مهمتنا بقدر ما يهمّ عدم الخنوع والتهاون والتراجع في أداء وظيفتنا الشرعية وهي الدعوة إلى محاربة الظواهر السيئة وردع أصحابها بالكلمة الطيبة والموعظة الحسنة وبالتي هي أحسن ..!!*

*هذا بعض مما لديّ .. ويراودني أمل في العودة بعد أن أرى تفاعلاً محسوساً من قبل الأخوة محبي الحوار الساخن ..؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ تَجديد الوسائل كما ذكرها الأخ الكريم [ يوم سعيد ] نقطة مهمة جداً ..*
*إذ نحن ُ شعب لا يحبُّ النصيحة المُباشرة ! ..* 
*لا يحب أن يأتي أحداً .. ويخبرنا بمدى الإنحراف عن الإتجاه الصحيح الذي نعيشه ..* 
*وَ برأيي الصغير .. 
لكي يتقبل الطرف الآخر هذه النصيحة .. يجب علينا أولاً أن نتقبل هذا الشخص بجميع مافيه من خير وَ شر ! .. نتقبله بأفعاله الطيبة والسيئة .. ويجب علينا أن نشعره بهذا التقبل .. لكي نسمح بتأثيرنا .. الوصول إليه ..
حتى إذا بلغنا هذا القُرب .. استطعنا أن نفاتحه في أي موضوع .. من شأنه أن يحسّن منه / منا .. *

----------


## يوم سعيد

*لو أمعنا النظر إلى عنوان الموضوع محور حديثنا لعرفنا أنه يركز على المدى ؟ والمدى هو المساحة الفكرية للإنسان والمسافة المنطقية والمجال الخصب لأي إرادة بإمكانها التحرر والإنطلاق نحو التجسيد والتجسيم والانتقال بها ناحية التنفيذ الفعلي !!* 

*ولأن الإنسان كتلة من اللحم والدم ومجموعة من الأعضاء يقف على هرمها العقل ثم يليه القلب ثم يليه بعض الأدوات الوظيفية ، لذا نستشف إن الانسان يختلف عن أخيه الانسان الآخر في هذا المدى بحسب حجم العقل وكفاءة القلب وبحسب مجموعته الوظيفية وبهذا لا ينبغي أن ننتظر من هذا الإنسان مثلما ينبغي أن ننتظره من الإنسان الآخر ..؟؟*

*تتوقف عملية الإيلاج على عقلية دون أخرى ، وهناك ثمة أمر مهم جداً قد أشارت اليه الأخت الكريمة/ كبرى وهو ما يسمى بعملية الاحتواء والاحتضان وإحساس الطرف الخاطئ بشيء من الرعاية والأمان والتقبّل لكي تحدث عملية التجاوب والنزول عند طاعة المنصح والمرشد !!* 

*ولنا في عمال حدائق الحيوان نموذج قد يحتذى به ، فالعامل المذكور يتحايل على الحيوان المفترس أو الطير المتوحش حيث يلقى صعوبة في ترويضه فيلجأ الى عدة وسائل أهمها الاقتراب بهدوء والمعايشة الفكرية والتناغم العاطفي والحسّي والتحبب إليه وتبادل اللغة والتوغل شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يحدث في الحيوان/الطير حالة من التودد والتقرب وبذلك تحدث عملية التوليف بين الأداة والهدف ثم السيطرة وحينئذ بإمكان المدرب خلالها تطبيق شتى وسائل التعليم والاقناع ..؟؟*

*لا أريد أن أطيل ولكن كانت فكرة بالتعقيب ونفّذتها على أمل أن نستمتع بطرق أخرى لوسائل الإقناع ..؟؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أم عدنان

*لكن من لديهم وعي كامل باخطار ممارسة السلبيات ويصرون على ممارسة الخطأ* 
*هل ترون انه من المجدي التوجة لهم بالنصح والتوعية ؟؟*
أتحدث من وجهة نظري القاصر فأقول:
من لديه وعي كااااااامل بالسلبيات وهو مقتنع بكونها أمر سلبي ومع ذلك 
يرتكبها، إذن هو لايحتاج إلى توعيه 
وإنما يحتاج إلى مساندة ودعم لتقوية ارادته لمواجهة أهواءه ورغباته.
المستمع الى الغناء مثلآ 
هل تعتقدون بأنه يجهل الحكم بالتحريم؟
بالطبع لا
وهل يوجد مسلم على وجه البسيطة يجهل حكمآ كهذا؟!!!
مادام الأمر كذلك فأنا لن أجني أي فائدة تذكر ، عندما أقوم بتكرار
الحكم له
الغناء حرام ، الغناء حرام ،حرام، حرام 
أبسط رد سيقوله لي : أعلم بذلك ،
هذا ان تمالك اعصابه ولم يوصلها للشجاروالجدال العقيم كما يحدث ذلك غالبآ
حتى ولو غيرت من اسلوبي واستخدمت طرقآ غير مباشرة
أعتقد بعدم جدواها إلا لو كان جاهلآ بالحكم وأردت اخباره به بطريقة 
لبقة ، وهذا ليس محل نقاشنا
إذن مالعمل؟ هل نقف مكتوفي الأيدي ننظر لهم كما المتفرجين؟
الحل كما ذكرت أن نساعده  بخطوات عملية ليتخطى هذا الأمر السلبي
فمدمن الغناء من الممكن أن أقدم له مجموعة من الكتب التي تتحدث عن الصبر وتقوية الإرادة
أو أدخله في دورات تدريبة يتعلم منها كيفية التحكم بالرغبات واتخاذ القرارات،
أهديه أشرطة لأناشيد اسلامية ، أقربه من الله ، أبين له نعم الله عليه ومايجب عليه اتجاههاو......
 هذا بعد أن أبني جسرآ من المحبة والثقة بيني وبينه _كما تفضلت بذلك الأخت كبرى والأخ يوم سعيد_
وقس على ذلك بقية الأمثلة .
إذن النصيحة لابد منها لأننا مسؤولون أمام الله عن أداء هذا الأمر الرسالي
وستؤتي أكلها إذا علمنا كيف نقدمها.

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كلامك أختي الكريمة/ أم عدنان جميل جداً وقريب من الصحة إن لم يكن صحيحاً واسمحي لي أضع بين أيدينا مقطع قد اقتطعته من مداخلتك السابقة وأحب أن أعلّق عليه ليس باعتباره بحاجة إلى التعليق وإنما مادة دسمة نرغب في تناولها بشيء من الأريحية ..* 
*إليك المقطع :*
*حتى ولو غيرت من اسلوبي واستخدمت طرقآ غير مباشرة
أعتقد بعدم جدواها إلا لو كان جاهلآ بالحكم وأردت اخباره به بطريقة 
لبقة ، وهذا ليس محل نقاشنا*
*مع احترامي لرأيك إلا أنه يتعارض قليلاً مع قناعتي فتنويع الأسلوب مرضي وفعّال فتغيير الأسلوب من واحد لآخر في حال عدم فاعلية أحدهما واستخدام الطرق التوجيهية الغير مباشرة للنفاذ إلى قلب المخطئ كلها طرق مجدية ومهارات فعّالة للإقناع أو على الأقل لتحريك ذهن المتلقي للوقوف قليلاً والتمعن وتحريك قريحة الانسان المخطئ للنظر إلى نفسه .. وهذا ما ننشد إليه من وراء المساحة أو المدى المطلوب للوصول إلى نفس المتلقي ..!!*

*إذن مالعمل؟ هل نقف مكتوفي الأيدي ننظر لهم كما المتفرجين؟
الحل كما ذكرت أن نساعده بخطوات عملية ليتخطى هذا الأمر السلبي
فمدمن الغناء من الممكن أن أقدم له مجموعة من الكتب التي تتحدث عن الصبر وتقوية الإرادة أو أدخله في دورات تدريبة يتعلم منها كيفية التحكم بالرغبات واتخاذ القرارات، أهديه أشرطة لأناشيد اسلامية ، أقربه من الله ، أبين له نعم الله عليه ومايجب عليه* 
*هنا في هذا المقطع الذي اقتطعته منك أختي الكريمة هو مربط الفرس ولا أدري كيف حدث معك ذلك فالمقطع الثاني يرد على مقطعك الأول فأنت من خلال مقطعك الثاني استعرضتي معنا كيفية الاستفادة من التغيير والتنويع في مهمة التوجيه والإقناع والنفاذ إلى فكر المتلقي عبر طرق جميلة متنوعة ومؤثرة لها بعد تربوي جميل جداً ..؟؟*

*هذا ما أحببت المشاركة اليه وأكرر إن استقطاع هذا المقطع من مداخلة الأخت أم عدنان ليس بداع كشف عيوبه أو اخراج بعض الضعف بل كما أسلفت وجدته مادة قابلة للتحليل والنقاش ..؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أم عدنان

شكرآ لك أخي يوم سعيد ملاحظة رائعة
يبدو بأنني لم أفلح في إيصال الفكرة التي اريد
عندما قلت بأن استخدام الطرق غير المباشرة لن يجدي 
قصدت بذلك : لماذا أتعب نفسي وأشغل تفكيري بايجاد طرق غير مباشرة لإيصال الحكم الشرعي 
للفرد العاااااااااالم والمقتنع بالحكم الشرعي 
بمعنى آخر: في مثالي المستمع للغناء العارف بحكم التحريم ، لا يجب علي أن أفكر في طريقة 
مباشرة أو غير مباشرة لايصال الحكم الشرعي اليه 
وإنما يجب علي أن أبذل قصارى جهدي واستخدام أرقى وأفضل الأساليب لتغيير سلوكه

أي ان استخدام الطرق غير المباشرة سيكون مجدي في حالتين
1- عندما يكون الشخص جاهل بالحكم وأردت اخباره به بطريقة لبقة بعيدة عن الاحراج
2- عندما يكون عالم بالحكم ولكن يجهل كيفية التخلص من سلوكه السلبي
فهنا تبرز أهمية الطرق غير المباشرة في توجيه سلوكه الى المنحى الإيجابي 
وليس في اخباره بما ليس يجهله

أن ما أردت التأكيد عليه هذه النقطة:
(( لماذا نحصر دورنا في مجرد توعية الناس ؟))

هناك العديد من الأشخاص الذين يمتلكون العلم الكافي ولكن تنقصهم الإرادة والعزيمة
وهنا يبرز دورنا ، في الاخذ بأيديهم والوصول بهم الى بر الأمان.

أتمنى أن أكون قد استطعت ايصال الفكرة وإزالة الإلتباس 

وأعتذر منكم لما حدث 

أرحب باستفساراتكم وتعليقاتكم وانتقاداتكم وتحليلكم أيضآ

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أختي الكريمة/ أم عدنان*

*شكراً لاتساع صدرك لهذا التنويه الذي صدر منّي شخصياً وأنا بدوري أعتذر إن تسبب ذلك في إحراجكم ، وأما بالنسبة لتنويع الطرق والأساليب لاحتواء المقصر في الالتزام بالحكم الشرعي تجاه المحرمات والمحظورات والممنوعات فهي طريقة ينصحنا كذلك بها الأخصائيين التربويين للوصول إلى الأهداف من عدة طرق ومن عدة زوايا ، وقد أعجبتني فكرة لطالما كنت أقرأها في إحدى أزقة وشوارع حي القلعة بالقرب من حسينية النهاش حيث هناك لائحة معلقة على إحدى الجدران ومكتوب عليها : استبدل شريط الأغاني بشريط آخر إسلامي مجاناً !! هي فكرة جميلة تحرك في نفس المستمع للأغاني مدى عمق هذه النصيحة وكيف يسلط المرشد عمله التربوي في أعماق المنغمس والمستمع للأغاني للوصول به إلى الهداية ، فهناك ثمة إحساس باللوم في نفس المستمع للأغاني يتحرك في قلبه وعقله في آن واحد حيث يتساءل المرء عن مدى أثم ما وصل اليه الأمر الذي يجعل الناصح يتبرع بشريط مجاني في مقابل تخلي هذا المستمع عن غوايته !!*

*فعلاً أحياناً التنويع في طرق الهداية والإرشاد طريقة إن لم تكن مجدية فهي ليست خاطئة ..!!*
*تحياتي* 
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته... 

غاليتي نوارة ......ابدعتي في طرح فكرتكِ..وفي إيصال مُبتغاكِ على أرض النقاش... 

لن أُطيل لأني لم أشأ أن ادخل ضمن قائمة المناقشين في هذه المرة ... 
كوني صاحبة الموضوع ....احببتُ هذه المرة  

أن أترك مجالاً لأخواني أصحاب الأقلام الواعية... 
ولكن عاندني القلم كعادته.... 



>> وماشاء الله ..ماقصروا الأخوان ... لاأُخفيكم لم يتسنى لي للأسف  
قراءة جميع الردود هنا... 

سوف أدلوا بكلمات ربما تكون صغيرة أمام ضخامة حروفهم... 






> هل تجاهل الظواهر السلبية يجعلها تتلاشى والتركيز عليها يزيد منها  
> او العكس  
> اتمنى ان اجد مشاركة منكم



 
بسم الله... 
لو بدأنا واتجهنا لمنحى الطفل قبل كل شيئ... 

من حيث تلفظه بألفاظ سيئة ....أو فعل أعمال غير سلوكية ... 
إذا عاتبته الأم .....ووبخته ...يأخذ العناد وسيلته في أغلب الأحيان... 
وإذا قامت بضربه ..يزداد عُنفاً في الغالب أيضاً... 


ولكن ...إن تلفظ بكلمة غير لائقة ...  

فأدرجتها بين أدراج قلبها... دون ان تُفصح له بأن هذه الكلمة أو هذا التصرف خاطئ... 
خصوصاً إن فعلها لمرة واحدة .....سوف يتناساها شيئاً فشيئاً... 
ولايعدها ذات الأهمية القصوى.. 


فلنُشبه عمل الطفل في هذا الحال...بالسلبيات.... 

والأم بما أنها المسؤولة عن أفعاله ..فلنُشبهها بالمجتمع ككل.... 


فكل صغير يُطبق على كومة من صغائر....... 

وشخصياً كلما تم عرض مُشكلة اجتماعية على شاشات التلفزة ...سواء كانت مُخدرات  
أو سرقات أو حتى تدني أخلاقي والعياذ بالله ... 

اتسائل بذاتي ... 
هل يعتقدون اولئك أنهم يحلون قضية اجتماعية ..أو يحدون منها....!! 
للأسف فهي تنتشر بمقدار أكبر...وتُفتح لها عيون القابلين للانحراف والعياذ بالله... 


لاأدري هل طريقتهم في عرض المشكلة وتحليل جوانبها هي الخاطئة ...!! 
أم أنهم يتركوها مُعلقة دون أدنى حل ...... 

أو لربما يُصورون المُجرم في القصة ...بأنه ضحية مُجتمع.....!! 

أو يُعاني من مرض نفسي منذ الصغر ومعاملتهم إياه.....!! 


هل يشفع له ذلك.....!! 
طبعاً لا....... 

فبرأيي لايجب عمل زوبعات من النقاش على أمور سلبية تطرأ على المُجتمع ... 
إلا أن كان هناك وعي لمن يرى نفسه سيحد منها......... 
وتحديد الحلول للفتك بتلك السلبية الطارئة على مُجتمعنا... 



....اكتفى بما ألقته جعبتي هنا.... 
شاكرة من القلب لصاحبة القلم النابض وعي .....نوارة الدنيا.. 
ولكل قلم شارك بعقله وقلبه .......في تفادي هذه الظواهر... 

موفقين جميعاً...

----------


## يوم سعيد

*شخصياً .. ومن منطلق قيمومتي على قسم الحوار الجاد وبالنيابة عن الجميع أتقدم بالشكر الوافر للأخت دمعة على السطور ولقد تأخرت كثيراً في تعريفنا بنفسك من خلال مداخلاتك لهذا الموضوع الشيق الذي ظهر في أبهى حلّله وهو يحظى باهتمام المتحاورين ، وأنا لا يسعني في هذا المقام غير أن أشكر الجميع على ما أبدوه من أطروحات وأفكار أثروا خلالها الموضوع ونطمع دائماً أن نكسب مثل هذه الأقلام المعطاءة وهذه الأيادي البيضاء ..؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ ألـفُ تحيّة لكِ .. أخيّة أم عدنان ..*
*وَ لكَ أخ يوم سعيـد .. وَ للجميع على مداخلاتهم الطيّبة ..* 




*أودّ أن أعقب على هذه الجملة ..*
*قصدت بذلك : لماذا أتعب نفسي وأشغل تفكيري بايجاد طرق غير مباشرة لإيصال الحكم الشرعي 
*
*و سأقول .. معكِ حق ..*
*غير إنّ هذا التعب .. قائم على سببين يا أخيّة .. ما أن يسقطا .. سقطت الرغبة بالمتابعة ..* 
*1 / أن يكون هذا الشخص .. يهمنّا شخصياً .. كـأن يكون صديق .. / حبيب / أخ 
هُنا .. لا مفر من التعب و المحاولة لإيجاد كل الطرق المباشرة والغير مباشرة .. العاطفة هي المُموّل هُنا .. :)*
*2/ و أمّا السبب الآخر .. هو أن نحمل بين أضلاعنا رسالة معينة .. كـ الشيخ مثلاً .. الذي هو يعلم بمعرفة الناس للأحكام الشرعية .. غير إنه يبقى يحاول و يجاهد في إيصال القضية إلى القناعة الفعلية .. 
برغم أنّنا جميعاً نحمل هذه الرسالة .. غير إننّا بحاجة إلى قُرب و عاطفة .. تساعد رسالتنا في الوصول ..*




*كـ مثال بسسيط جداً ..* 
*لي صديقة كتومة للغاية للغاية ..* 
*حين تجي وهي متضايقة .. اسألها .. مابكِ ..
فيكون جوابها لا شيء مُهم ..* 
*حسناً أنا أعلم .. إنها لن تتحدث عن الأمر .. فهل أصمتْ و أدعها ووجعها لوحدهما !*
*فكّرت كثيراً .. 
ووصلت إلى طريقة أخرجها من الذي بها .. دون مساس لـ عُمقها .. 
إذ لأن روحها تهمني كثيراً .. حاولت وجاهدت لإيجاد منفذ .. أسرّب منه همومها .. دون الحاجة ِ للبوحِ بها ..  *

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*لقد وجدت لي ثغرة أتسلل من خلالها إلى الموضوع بعد أن كنت قد واعدت نفسي باللاعودة ولكن شجّعتني الأخت كبرى على العودة مرة أخرى فملاحظتها حول العبارة التي تقول : قصدت بذلك : لماذا أتعب نفسي وأشغل تفكيري بايجاد طرق غير مباشرة لإيصال الحكم الشرعي* 
*وأظن قائلها لا يضمر سوءاً من وراءها ولا يقصد إنه خائب الظن في شخص قد لا تخيفه النصائح خصوصاً إنه ملم بالحكم الشرعي ، وهنا مربط الفرس فكلنا على علم ببعض الأحكام الشرعية وقد سمعنا بمعظمها ولكن جل هذه الأحكام تدخل من الأذن اليسرى وتخرج من الأخرى زي السلام عليكم وهناك من يرى بعينه ولكن لا يرى بقلبه ولا حتى بأم عقله ، وقال الله تعالى في مجمل كتابه الكريم : (  إنها لا تعمى الأبصار بل تُعمى القلوب التي في الصدور .. ) وهنا الآية واضحة وصريحة حيث أن هناك فئة من الناس قد أعموا قلوبهم بالعناد والتكبر وأعينهم مفتوحة مبققة على مصراعيها ..؟؟* 

*وبذلك يكمن هنا خلل في نفس الإنسان العاصي والمتمرد والخارج على النص الشرعي وهذا ليس بنهاية المطاف فتجديد الوسائل وتنويعها من حيث الترغيب والترهيب قد نتوصل إلى حلول شافية ، وربما الترغيب والتحبيب وسيلة لاحتضان الانسان وهذا ما أشارت اليه الأخت الكريمة/ كبرى حينما أوصت باستخدام العاطفة كطريقة للدخول إلى الآخر ، فدائماً يقولون إن أقصر الأبواب إلى الانسان هو القلب رغم احتجاج العقل على ذلك .. ولكن للعاطفة دور مؤثر وكبير وعميق أيضاً في تحريك مشاعر الإنسان والتقرب منه وملامسة مشاكله وهمومه ..؟؟*

*للحديث عن ذلك شجون شتى ولكن أكتفي بما ذكرت وأختم بالقول بالقول إنه أحياناً للهدايا والمال أثر إيجابي قد تغير قناعة الانسان حول أمر ما وما هذا الشيء إلا رأي لا يعلو ولا يأتي في مقدمة الوسائل المجدية فالانسان الذي لا يغير نفسه ولا يحاكم نفسه ولا يحاسبها فلن يغيره الله وهذا ما أكدت عليه الآية الكريمة : ( إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم .. ) فدائماً البداية تأتي من خلال الذات وتفكر ساعة خير من ألف سنة عبادة ..!! وما أكثر الغفلة التي تخيم على نفوسنا ، وما أكثر اهتمامنا بالدنيا وما أكثر غرورنا بها وما أقسى تلك الشهوة التي تجتاح عواطفنا ورغباتنا .. ولديّ الكثير ولكن سنتركها للزيارات القادمة ...*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد للجميع*
*

*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ [ إنّها لا تَعْمى الأبصار .. بل تعمى القلوب التي بالصدور ]*
*صدق الله العظيـم ..* 





*لكَ تحيّة أخ [ يوم سعيد ] ..* 
*لطالما بقيَ القلب حيّاً حينها سيقتنع الشخص بالحقِّ حتى من الغُربـاء ..*
*كـ مِثال ..* 

*أنا أستمعُ إلى الغِناء أحياناً .. حين يكون مِزاجي يُوافقها / في وقت الغفلة بالتحديد ..* 
*غير إنّني كثيـراً في وقتِ الإستماع إليها .. 
تأتي إلي صديقة من حيث لا أعلم .. فتحادثني عن الإمام علي / فاطمة الزهراء .. 
عن أيّ شيء من شأنه أن يجعلني أخجل من استماعي إلى الغناء في تلك اللحظة .. 
فـ أغلقه .. 
و أشكرها فوراً .. و أقول لها إن الله بعثكِ إليّ .. كـ تنبيه*
*لطالما آمنت بأن الله عزّ وَجل يفيض علينا بالفرص للنجاة .. 




::*
*لا أعلم لمَ ذكرت هذه القصّة ..* 
*غير إنني أقصد .. بأن في كل شخص فينا ضمير .. هو المتحكم في أفعالنا .. 
فإن أردنا نحن للتغير ! أيقظناه ..*
*وإن سعينا لتغيير الآخرين .. سيكون هُو الهدف .. الذي نسعى بكلّ الطرق .. لـ إيقاظه .. و تفعيله و توجيهه .. مهما كانت الغاية المنشودة سواء كان على الصعيد الديني / الأخلاقي / العاطفي ..* 





*::*
*لربّما أطلتُ عليكم ..*
*ودّ أبيض .. وصباحٌ عليكم .. !!*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كـُبرىْ
					

_ [ إنّها لا تَعْمى الأبصار .. بل تعمى القلوب التي بالصدور ]



*



> *كـ مِثال ..* 
> 
> *أنا أستمعُ إلى الغِناء أحياناً .. حين يكون مِزاجي يُوافقها / في وقت الغفلة بالتحديد ..* 
> *غير إنّني كثيـراً في وقتِ الإستماع إليها ..* 
> *تأتي إلي صديقة من حيث لا أعلم .. فتحادثني عن الإمام علي / فاطمة الزهراء ..* 
> *عن أيّ شيء من شأنه أن يجعلني أخجل من استماعي إلى الغناء في تلك اللحظة ..* 
> *فـ أغلقه ..* 
> *و أشكرها فوراً .. و أقول لها إن الله بعثكِ إليّ .. كـ تنبيه*
> *لطالما آمنت بأن الله عزّ وَجل يفيض علينا بالفرص للنجاة ..* 
> ...




* كلنا نعيش تحت رحمة الله في حين هناك نفس أمارة بالسوء تتحايل علينا بين حين وآخر لإيقاعنا في دائرة السوء ونغالبها على أمل أن نغلبها فتغلبنا أحيانا ومثالك دليل على صراحتك التامة في إنه لا مفر من وساوس الشيطان الذي يحيكها بنا والله من وراء ذلك يبعث لنا بعض أبناء البشر رحمة لإيقاظنا من هذه الغفلة ..؟؟ وهذا ما حدث لك حين أوعز الله بتلك الصديقة لتكون خير رسول لك لإخراجك من دوامة الغناء ..!!* 

*أحيانا نحتاج نحن المخطئون إلى مدى كبير ومساحة أكبر لنقنع أنفسنا قبل أن نقنع الآخرين ، ومن وسائل الإفحام والإقناع أن يكون المصلح هو خير قدوة للآخرين ليكون موقف الإقناع أقوى لأنه نابع من أرض خصبة ..؟؟*

*إنني سعيد لصراحتك وشفافيتك حول تصريحك الصادق ..؟؟*

*تقبلي تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أم عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا في حيرة من أمري هل أن فكرتي لم تتضح إلى الآن أو أنها وصلتكم
وهي واضحة لديكم ولكن لم تحظى بتأييدكم؟
لقد قلت
*قصدت بذلك : لماذا أتعب نفسي وأشغل تفكيري بايجاد طرق غير مباشرة لإيصال الحكم الشرعي* 
*حسنآ التفتوا الى هذا السؤال وأتمنى أن تجيبوني عليه بكل صراحة*
*س: أيهما أفضل في مقام تغيير المنكر*
*أن أكتفي بالتصريح بالحكم الشرعي بمعنى أن أقول هذا حرام وأصمت*
أم ترون أن من الأفضل أن أقنع الشخص بحرمته والإقلاع عنه؟
أنتظر الاجااااابة

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ وَ عليكمـ سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته ..*


*لا عليكِ أخيّة .. لربما كان هُناك سوء فهم بسيط فقط .. 

و ساجيبك على سؤالكِ ..* 
*برأيي لابد من الإثنين ..

كـ بداية أن نخبر الطرف الآخر بالحكم الشرعي كـ تذكير فقط .. من باب إن الذكر تنفع المؤمنين ..
فإن عادها .. و أصرّ عليها .. لربما أذكّره أيضاً .. بالحكم الشرعي و أصمت .. 
فإن أعادها .. حاولتُ إقناعه مرة و اثنتين و ثلاث و أربع .. [ إن كان يهمني ]*
*فإن لم يقتنع .. تقبّلته هو بما فيه .. أو لا أفعل .. *

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*أختي المؤمنة/ أم عدنان ..*
*( وإن عدتم عدنا .... )*
*أتمنى أن لا يكون لحيرتك مكان في هذا النقاش وإذا ما ساورتك الحيرة فلا تترددي من الافصاح عنها عبر موضوعنا هذا فنحن أخوة وكلنا صدور رحبة لاحتضان حيرة كل عضو ....*
*الذي تناهى إلى علمي البسيط وفهمي المتواضع إن الإنسان الغيور يرى في مجتمعة ما يستوجب الردع والتدخل فيصطدم ببعض الحواجز التي تمنعه من تنفيذ الموقف الشرعي فالتجارب السابقة لأهل الإصلاح والدعوة أثبتت فشلهم في وضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح فكثيراً ما نسمع إن ثلة من الشباب المؤمنة قد تعرضوا للوم والتوبيخ جرّاء تدخلهم الشرعي في إيقاف الفتنة واخمادها في مهدها وربما تعرضوا أيضاً للتنكيل والاستجواب والمسائلة فهناك أهل الاختصاص وهم أدرى بوظائفهم الشرعية ، غير أن ذلك لا يصح من باب ( إذا رأيت منكراً فغيره بلسانك فإن لم تستطع فبيدك وإن لم .. فبقلبك وذلك أضعف الإيمان .. ) ومجتمعنا يغلى على تنور ساخن ويخشى الانسان من تنفيذ موقفه الشرعي تجاه هذه الأخطاء فيجر من وراءها المتاعب ..؟؟*

*أنصحك أختي المؤمنة أم عدنان في حال اصطدامك بما يستوجب تنفيذ الحكم الشرعي أن تدرسي الموقف من كل النواحي وأن تفهمي نفسية أركان هذا الموقف وأن تتوقعي جدلاً وافتراضاً ما ستصبح عليه النتائج إثر تدخلك فإذا ما كانت النتائج وفق ما تشتهيه السفن فلا تترددي ، وأما إذا خالفت التوقعات فهناك الرفض والاستنكار بعدة أساليب غير التدخل الصريح والمباشر فأحياناً النظرة بعينيك وبوجهك بشكل عابس يؤثر على الموقف وربما الإشارة والتلويح بأصابعك أو بأي عضو من جسمك تكفي لإبداء رفضك لهذا المنظر المخالف وبذلك تكوني قد نفذتي المسؤولية الشرعية الملقاة على عاتقك تجاه هذه المواقف المخزية ..؟؟؟*

*مشكلتنا أختي المؤمنة/ أم عدنان .. إننا نرى المنكر ونصمت فيقتلنا الصمت فنحن أمام الله مسؤولون وعلى عواتقنا مسؤولية التغيير الإيجابي ، وإن الإنسان الرسالي يحمل بين يديه دعوة وعليه أن يمتثل لأمرها ، وما يواجهه الداعي من تحديات يجعله في حيرة من أمره لإننا في مجتمع لا تعرف خيره من شره وتخشى أن تقوم بالوظيفة الشرعية فيتهمونك باللقافة ! هذا إذا لم يتهمونك بالجنون والعياذ بالله ؟!* 

*تحياتي وأرجوا أن الحروف قد تزينت بنقاطها ....*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*نسيت شيئاً كنت أنوي اضافته وبذلك عدت مرة أخرى ..*

*أتباع المذهب السلفي ( الوهابي ) يجيبون على هذا السؤال بطريقة عنيفة وإرهابية فهم يرو أن الوسيلة لتغيير المنكر هو التدخل الجراحي بالقوة والعنف ولا يرتدعون عن ذلك فإذا ما وجدوا مقاومة من الجهة المضادة فهم لا يرون غير القوة وسيلة ومنطق لتطبيق الحكم الشرعي ويتعبدون بذلك !! في حين إن الإسلام دين اليسر والمرونة ولا يتبنى الإسلام أفكار القمع والصلافة والتزمت والهيمنة في تنفيذ الدعوة الإسلامية ، ومسألة التغيير والإصلاح لها من فنونها وأساليبها ما تجعل الداعي يكسب جميع الأطراف .....؟ حتى لو لم يحقق أي تقدم إيجابي أو أن يحرز بعض التفوق ..؟؟ على الأقل إنه يعطي انطباع جيد لدى الجهة المعاكسة إن هناك فئة من الشباب لا يستخدمون أسلحة العنف في التغيير والإصلاح ..؟*

*تحياتي وقد أكثرت عليكم فآمل أن تحتووني بسعة صدركم الإيماني ...*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أم عدنان

أشكر الأخت كبرى والأخ يوم سعيد
لقد بددت اجابتكما مابداخلي من حيرة 
أنا حقآ عااااااااااااااااااجزة عن شكركما 
بارك الله فيكما وفي من طرحت الموضوع وفي جميع المشاركين

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*لا اعلم لماذا تستفزني بعض النقاط لطرحها ضمن هذا الموضوع لمتابعة النقاش فيه والالمام به من كافة جوانبه فلازالت هناك بعض الاسئلة التي اريد تسليط الضوء عليها وطرحها واتمنى منكم مشاركتي لاثراء النقاش بارائكم النيرة* 
*................*
*لن ننكر ان مجتمعنا كحال غالب المجتمعات لديه بعض السلبيات ولسنا بالمجتمع المثالي والافلاطوني ...*
*مجتمعنا بعد ان كان مشهود له بالسمو الاخلاقي بات ينحدر في هاوية من التردي الاخلاقي ...*
*نرى الاخطاء امام اعيننا ولكننا نلوذ بالصمت ونختلق الذرائع لانفسنا* 
*عطلنا واجب شرعي على كل مسلم ومسلمة الا وهو فريضة ( الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر )وهي فرع من فروع الدين كالصلاة والصيام والحج والزكاة*
*نرى الشاب يحمل سلاحا ابيض في يديه والكل يتحاشاه دون ان يقدم له نصيحة* 
*الفتاة تتهاون في حجابها وتستعرض مفاتنها وتتمايل في مشيتها ونكتفي بالامتعاض والتذمر بيننا وبين انفسنا* 
*السلبيات كثيرة وكثيرة لامجال لاستعراضها هنا*
*نراها ونبقى صامتين ونكتفي باضعف الايمان*

----------


## يوم سعيد

أختي الكريمة/ نوارة الدنيا ..
إن كان على المنغصات وما يملأ القلب قيحاً فمجتمعنا حافل وعامر بالكثير وحدّث ولا حرج ، ولا أظنك أنت وأنا وسائر غيرنا من أفراد المجتمع الغيورين في دهشة كدهشة أصحاب المنابر والمرشدين الإصلاحيين وأرباب الدين الذين يروا الحق لا يؤتمر به والباطل لا يتناهى عنه ، لعمري لقد قالها الامام الحسين (ع) في ذلك الزمن الذي كان خلاله يأمل أن يصلحه وقد أصلحه بالفعل حيث كانت دمائه الزكية قرباناً ووسيلة الدعوة الوحيدة في زمانه ، فلقد أضحى الباطل غولاً يستبد بحياة الانسان ويفرض هيمنته على الساحة الاجتماعية والناس على أثر ذلك كالسكارى يرقصون ويطبلون لهذا الباطل الذي ما أن دخل بيتاً وجد الاستضافة الكريمة وطيب الإقامة يفعل ويعبث بمقدرات أفراد الأسرة ..؟؟

هناك بعض الظواهر ما يندى لها الجبين وما يعتصر لها الفؤاد وكلما حاولنا التحايل من أجل صياغة الموقف الشرعي لردع المنكر تكالبت الوجوه الأخرى في تعطيل هذا الموقف ، وما زال الصراع قائماً حتى هذه اللحظة فلقد بات الإسلام غريباً في المجتمع الإسلامي ونلحظ إسلاماً بلا مسلمين ..؟؟

أتمنى أن نضع بعض الأمور التي تستفز أقلامنا على المشاركة ، نحن بالانتظار ....
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## فواغي

فكرة من جد رائعة ..

سعدت بمشاركتكم ..


الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## يوم سعيد

لا زال الموضوع يغفو على وسادة الكسل وما زال هناك أمل يحدونا لنبصر ما يفجر قدراتنا وما يستفز قريحتنا لندلو بما نملك من أساليب دامغة للإقناع ..؟؟
نتأمل في الشخص المنتظر الذي ينعش روح هذا الموضوع لنعيش معه رحلة الأنس المعنوي ..؟؟
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ تحية بيضاء .. طاهرة .. في هذا الصبـاح المُبارك .. !!


::*

*::*

*امم .. !*
*لا أظنُّ بأنَ هُناك وَسائل جديدة لـ الإقناع .. غير التي ذُكرت .. 
الجميع .. ذكرها و أحاط بها ..
فقط !*
*هي تتغير / تختلف 
تطول / تقصر 
بـ اختلاف القضايا .. وَ أصحاب هذه القضايا .. 
فإن شئنا استعراض هذا الكم من الفروع في [ وسائل الإقناع ]
وجب علينا أن نذكر القضايا .. كـ مواضيع مستقلة .. لها أسس و قواعد .. نبني عليها تلك الوسائل ..*
*أليس ذلك أفضل !
ما رأيك أخ [ يوم سعيد ] .. ؟؟*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*قرأت مداخلتك وتمتمت بيني وبين نفسي وطوّح بي الفكر نحو الكثير من الوسائل غير إنني اكتشف في نهاية الأمر إن كل وسيلة تطرح على ساحة الحوار تتفق مع كل ما ذكر آنفاً من وسائل الاقناع الأخرى ولكن تختلف باختلاف القالب المستخدم والصيغة المختارة ، وهذا القالب يتنوع بحسب قالب فكر الانسان المحاور والذي يتفنن بذاته في ابتكار الوسيلة المطلوبة وتطويعها حسبما يقتضي الزمان والمكان والأثر والمؤثر ..؟؟*

*إلا أنني أعاند وأقول إن الانسان كلما ضاقت به الحيلة ارتأى النظر إلى حيل أخرى يستطيع من خلالها الوقوف على وسيلة ابداعية اقناعية ذات مواصفات جديدة تواكب الحدث ومحاوره وأبعاده ..!! وأعتقد اعتقاداً جازماً إن الحاجة أم الاختراع والعلم بحر لا ينضب وكلما اقتضت الحاجة إلى الابتكار كلما نهض الانسان بفكره نحو إيجاد مداخل ومخارج وحلول ورؤى ووسائل وأدوات تصاغ وتطور وتحاك وفقاً لآلية المكان والزمان ..!!*

*ما زلنا بحاجة إلى حث الفكر وشحذه واستفزازه للخروج بأساليب دامغة ومهارات أكثر دقة وطرق وحيل نهتدي بها الى مبتغياتنا وحاجياتنا خصوصاً إذا ما كانت هذه الأساليب وفق الأطر القانونية والمنطقية والأخلاقية والشرعية ..!!*

*أختي الكريمة/ كبرى*
*كوني متواجدة دوماً بالقرب حيث الحدث المأمول والهدف المنشود بأمل الخروج بمفاتيح ابتكارية خلاّقة تسمو بأفكارنا نحو أفق الرقي ...*
*تحياتي*
*يومك سعيد*

----------

